# Online-Handel: Rücksendungen könnten ab 2014 kostenpflichtig werden



## PCGH-Redaktion (10. Februar 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Online-Handel: Rücksendungen könnten ab 2014 kostenpflichtig werden*

					Das Fernabsatzrecht erfährt ab 2014 deutliche Veränderungen, die nicht nur vorteilhaft für die Verbraucher sind. Auf Grundlage einer EU-Richtlinie werden Rücksendungen, die innerhalb des 14-tägigen Widerrufsrechts vorgenommen werden grundsätzlich kostenpflichtig für die Verbraucher. Laut einer Untersuchung der Universität Regensburg planen 76 Prozent der befragten Unternehmen die Rücksendekosten von den Kunden übernehmen zu lassen.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Online-Handel: Rücksendungen könnten ab 2014 kostenpflichtig werden*


----------



## DaStash (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Online-Handel: Rücksendungen könnten ab 2014 kostenpflichtig werden*

Wenn das den Paketzustellern zu gute kommt, ok, denn diese leiden unter den zunehmenden Onlinekäufen sehr stark. Ansonsten haben sich ja schon die ersten größeren Unternehmen gemeldet und gesagt bei ihnen wird sich das nicht ändern. Dazu gehörten Zalando und Amazon(glaub ich).

MfG


----------



## sfc (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Online-Handel: Rücksendungen könnten ab 2014 kostenpflichtig werden*

Hätte ich nichts gegen. Ich habe noch nie irgendwas wegen Nichtgefallen zurückgeschickt. Dafür informiert man sich ja. Und wenn ich sehe, wie manche Leute online einkaufen, regt mich das fast auf. Da wird einfach mal alles bestellt, aufgerissen, ausprobiert und im Endeffekt nur ein Teil genommen. Amazon wird das sicher verkraften können, aber kleinere Händler dürften da ordentlich draufzahlen. Am besten sind noch die Leute, die alles ausprobiert zurückschicken, aber etwas direkt zurückgeben, wenn da schon mal die Verpackung geöffnet war.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Online-Handel: Rücksendungen könnten ab 2014 kostenpflichtig werden*

Verkehrt ist die Idee nicht, wenngleich ich es ev. nicht schon bei der 1. Lieferung machen würde wenn die nicht innerhalb weniger Stunden zurück geht. Für etliche ist der Versandhandel ja eher ein Volkssport mit dem bestellen


----------



## SphinxBased (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Online-Handel: Rücksendungen könnten ab 2014 kostenpflichtig werden*

na dann kauf ich halt nichts mehr online...so einfach ist das.is sowieso billiger wenn ich ins geschäft gehe!!!!
so verliert man dann kunden....................


----------



## Zsinj (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Online-Handel: Rücksendungen könnten ab 2014 kostenpflichtig werden*

Finde ich völlig in Ordnung. 
Ich kann nicht verstehen wenn manche ein Dutzend Teile bestellen und dann alles bis auf das "Beste" behalten. 
Schlussendlich zahlt man das als vorausschauender Kunde auch noch mit.


----------



## ukoG_noS (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Online-Handel: Rücksendungen könnten ab 2014 kostenpflichtig werden*

Und wo sollen da Vorteile für den Verbraucher sein?


----------



## turbosnake (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Online-Handel: Rücksendungen könnten ab 2014 kostenpflichtig werden*

Nirgends, aber wenn Amazon und Zalando nicht mitmachen wird es nicht funktionieren.
Dann werde  mehr dort bestellen und wenn die kleinen mitmachen gehen sie halt pleite.


----------



## Skysnake (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Online-Handel: Rücksendungen könnten ab 2014 kostenpflichtig werden*



sfc schrieb:


> Hätte ich nichts gegen. Ich habe noch nie irgendwas wegen Nichtgefallen zurückgeschickt. Dafür informiert man sich ja. Und wenn ich sehe, wie manche Leute online einkaufen, regt mich das fast auf. Da wird einfach mal alles bestellt, aufgerissen, ausprobiert und im Endeffekt nur ein Teil genommen. Amazon wird das sicher verkraften können, aber kleinere Händler dürften da ordentlich draufzahlen. Am besten sind noch die Leute, die alles ausprobiert zurückschicken, aber etwas direkt zurückgeben, wenn da schon mal die Verpackung geöffnet war.





Zsinj schrieb:


> Finde ich völlig in Ordnung.
> Ich kann nicht verstehen wenn manche ein Dutzend Teile bestellen und dann alles bis auf das "Beste" behalten.
> Schlussendlich zahlt man das als vorausschauender Kunde auch noch mit.


 Das kann ich nur unterschreiben. Gerade in Foren wie diesem hier, also bei PC Hardware, wird erstmal bestellt wie blöd, und dann noch rumgepralt damit, das einem das PRodukt einfache eine "OC-Krücke" war, und man daher was neues bestellt hat.  Da bekomme ich absolut das Kotzen... Für die Sache mit den Kosten für Rücksendungen dürfen wir genau solche Leuten danken... 



ukoG_noS schrieb:


> Und wo sollen da Vorteile für den Verbraucher sein?


 Das sich die wenigen Assi-Kunden, die bestellen wie die gestörten, obwohl Sie WISSEN! das Sie nicht alles behalten werden, ein bischen zurück halten!

Ich sags mal so. Geh in ein gewisses Hi-Fi Forum, und mach einen Beratungsthread auf. Da wirst du garantiert so Schlaumeier finden, die dir sagen, du sollst doch einfach beide, alle drei Boxen mal bestellen, und bei dir zu Hause austesten, und dann nur die Behalten, die dir gefällt....

Klar, im HiFi Bereich ist es ein bischen wie bei der Mode, die Margen sind hoch, aber das ist halt schon heftig... Haste mal Boxen für >5k € dastehen und behälst nur Boxen für >1k... Das ist halt schon heftig. Zumal Boxenversand richtig teuer ist


----------



## crizzler (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Online-Handel: Rücksendungen könnten ab 2014 kostenpflichtig werden*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Nirgends, aber wenn Amazon und Zalando nicht mitmachen wird es nicht funktionieren.
> Dann werde  mehr dort bestellen und wenn die kleinen mitmachen gehen sie halt pleite.


 
Genau... und dass du dann mehr für deine Produkte bezahlen musst, das hast du nicht bedacht. Es entstehen Monopole. Dieses EU-Recht wurde von Interessenverbänden dieser Großkonzerne auf den Weg gebracht. Die kleine Lobby der Kleinunternehmer hat dem Zugestimmt, weil sie dachten dass sie dadurch einen Vorteil hätten. Wenn man kurzfristig denkt und nur auf seine Versandkosten blickt dann stimmt das wohl, aber schon in einem halben Jahrzehnt fliegen diese Leute aus dem Markt, weil keiner mehr bei ihnen wegen den Rücksendekosten bestellt.


----------



## TempestX1 (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Online-Handel: Rücksendungen könnten ab 2014 kostenpflichtig werden*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Das kann ich nur unterschreiben. Gerade in Foren wie diesem hier, also bei PC Hardware, wird erstmal bestellt wie blöd, und dann noch rumgepralt damit, das einem das PRodukt einfache eine "OC-Krücke" war, und man daher was neues bestellt hat.  Da bekomme ich absolut das Kotzen... Für die Sache mit den Kosten für Rücksendungen dürfen wir genau solche Leuten danken...


Richtig. Aber nicht nur im PC Bereich. Z.B. werden auch unmengen Kleider usw. bestellt in 1000 Farben und am Ende wird nur ein Teil behalten und der Rest retourniert oder was man auch häufiger Liest werden Digicams gekauft, in den Urlaub genommen und dann wieder zurückgeschickt. Solche Schmarotzer würde ich auch nicht in einem Onlineshop haben wollen. Ich hoffe die Händler greifen dann auch etwas härter durch wenn beschädigte/genutzte Ware zurückkommt, das die Wertminderung auch richtig dem Rücksender berechnet wird.

Genauso wie der Kauf auf Rechnung. Da dürfen wir uns auch bei den Idioten bedanken die auf Rechnung bestellt haben aber nie bezahlt. Deswegen kann man fast nur noch per Vorkasse oder Nachnahme bezahlen.


----------



## turbosnake (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Online-Handel: Rücksendungen könnten ab 2014 kostenpflichtig werden*

Sie müssen, aber auf die lokalen Preise achten und diese unterbieten, also wird der Preis 3 fach gedeckelt 1) die UVP 2) die lokalen Preise und 3) den Gebrauchtmarkt.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Online-Handel: Rücksendungen könnten ab 2014 kostenpflichtig werden*

Kann ich teilweise verstehen. Gibt ja leider nicht wenige, die sich "zur Ansicht" erstmal 2-3 Teile bestellen (z.B. Fernseher) und dann 2 Teile zurücksenden. Bei amazon landen die Dinge dann (etwas verbilligt) im Warehouse-Deal, das dabei amazon auf den Kosten sitzenbleibt, tragen dann sicherlich "solidarisch geteilt" die gesamte Amazon-Kundenschaft mit. Das ist aber den typischen "Systemausnutzern" in ihrem Weltbild egal.
Ich vermute mal, wegen denen, die das System so extrem ausgenutzt haben, denen haben wir diese Änderung zu "verdanken"..

Das die großen der Branche das so nicht mitmachen wollen, ist für die kleine(ren) Händler auch nicht positiv.


----------



## turbosnake (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Online-Handel: Rücksendungen könnten ab 2014 kostenpflichtig werden*

Amazon verkauft die Produkte teilweise teurer im Warehouse, als sie neu gekostet haben.
Zumindest wenn man im Angebot kauft.

Und das mit den TVs liegt teilw. auch daran, das man keinen TV Laden mehr hat, da MM und Sat zum vergleichen nicht taugen.


----------



## Wortakrobat (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Online-Handel: Rücksendungen könnten ab 2014 kostenpflichtig werden*

Ob Amazon da mitmachen wird? Ich bin mir da nciht so sicher, denn dann würden eindeutig einige Kunden abspringen - und das ist niemals das Ziel eines solchen Unternehmens. Allerdings sind Rücksendungen um 20% keine Seltenheit und das es da zum Problemfall wird ist auch klar... 

Ich hab auch noch nie etwas wegen Nicht-Gefallen zurück geschickt, eher weil defekt o. ä.... Dennoch wäre ich prinzipiell gegen eine solche Bezahlvariante, denn ein Käufer der sich Kram für 20 € zusammensucht, diese dann Versandkostenfrei bestellt und einige Dinge davon nciht der Beschreibung entsprechen, er sie zurück sendet und dann dafür schon 5 € Versand zahlen muss - ne das kanns nciht sein.


----------



## PhilSe (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Online-Handel: Rücksendungen könnten ab 2014 kostenpflichtig werden*

Also wenn es die Leute trifft die, wie schon viele oben geschrieben haben "Einfach mal alles bestellen, aufreisen und was nicht gefällt, zurückschicken" so find ich das gut, allerdings, und das wird die breite Masse sein, macht so etwas nicht, und es trifft wieder die falschen.
Sollte dies so kommen, bestelle ich GRUNDSÄTZLICH nur noch dort, wo eh keine Versandkosten anfallen, das, wenn etwas sein sollte, ich nur EINMAL Porto zahle, wie im moment anderstwo wo ich auch so die Kosten tragen muss, denn dann ist das nicht so tragisch....Sondern nur eine Umgewöhnung...


----------



## DaStash (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Online-Handel: Rücksendungen könnten ab 2014 kostenpflichtig werden*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Das kann ich nur unterschreiben. Gerade in Foren wie diesem hier, also bei PC Hardware, wird erstmal bestellt wie blöd, und dann noch rumgepralt damit, das einem das PRodukt einfache eine "OC-Krücke" war, und man daher was neues bestellt hat.  Da bekomme ich absolut das Kotzen... Für die Sache mit den Kosten für Rücksendungen dürfen wir genau solche Leuten danken...
> 
> 
> Das sich die wenigen Assi-Kunden, die bestellen wie die gestörten, obwohl Sie WISSEN! das Sie nicht alles behalten werden, ein bischen zurück halten!
> ...


 
Aber man muss dazu erwähnen das es per Gesetz bei online Bestellungen ausdrücklich erlaubt ist, dass Produkt zwei Wochen zu testen und dann den Kaufvertrag wiederrufen kann.

MfG


----------



## Zsinj (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Online-Handel: Rücksendungen könnten ab 2014 kostenpflichtig werden*



DaStash schrieb:


> Aber man muss dazu erwähnen das es per Gesetz bei online Bestellungen ausdrücklich erlaubt ist, dass Produkt zwei Wochen zu testen und dann den Kaufvertrag wiederrufen kann.
> 
> MfG


Kannst du ja auch weiterhin. 
Du musst nur die Sache auf eigene kosten zurückbringen.


----------



## Pokerclock (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Online-Handel: Rücksendungen könnten ab 2014 kostenpflichtig werden*



ukoG_noS schrieb:


> Und wo sollen da Vorteile für den Verbraucher sein?



Die Richtlinie soll strengere Informationspflichten für die Unternehmer mitbringen. Aber seien wir mal ehrlich. Wer liest die Widerrufsbelehrung überhaupt und wer hat sich schon jemals Gedanken darüber gemacht, ob der Bestell-Button über oder unter den Informationen zu finden ist?


----------



## Decrypter (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Online-Handel: Rücksendungen könnten ab 2014 kostenpflichtig werden*



DaStash schrieb:


> Aber man muss dazu erwähnen das es per Gesetz bei online Bestellungen ausdrücklich erlaubt ist, dass Produkt zwei Wochen zu testen und dann den Kaufvertrag wiederrufen kann.
> 
> MfG


 
Das ist schon richtig. Aber, wie schon öfter geschrieben wurde, gibt es ja eine Minderheit, die dieses auch gnadenlos ausnutzt. Und da find ich es auch absolut richtig, das dem zumindest teilweise mal ein Riegel vorgeschoben wird. Denn der Dumme ist ja immer der Händler, der auf den ganzen Kosten sitzen bleibt und dann gezwungen ist, solche Kosten früher oder später mit in die Preiskalkulation einfliessen zu lassen. Somit finanzieren auch die Kunden die Unsitte einer Minderheit mit.

Eine Möglichkeit wäre evtl. den Kunden, die häufig Waren zurücksenden, dieses dann nicht mehr kostenfrei zu ermöglichen. Dann hört diese "Spaßbestellerei" ganz schnell auf, bzw. dürfte deutlich geringer werden.


----------



## DaStash (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Online-Handel: Rücksendungen könnten ab 2014 kostenpflichtig werden*



Decrypter schrieb:


> Das ist schon richtig. Aber, wie schon öfter geschrieben wurde, gibt es ja eine Minderheit, die dieses auch gnadenlos ausnutzt. Und da find ich es auch absolut richtig, das dem zumindest teilweise mal ein Riegel vorgeschoben wird. Denn der Dumme ist ja immer der Händler, der auf den ganzen Kosten sitzen bleibt und dann gezwungen ist, solche Kosten früher oder später mit in die Preiskalkulation einfliessen zu lassen. Somit finanzieren auch die Kunden die Unsitte einer Minderheit mit.
> 
> Eine Möglichkeit wäre evtl. den Kunden, die häufig Waren zurücksenden, dieses dann nicht mehr kostenfrei zu ermöglichen. Dann hört diese "Spaßbestellerei" ganz schnell auf, bzw. dürfte deutlich geringer werden.


 
Ich glaube nicht das es eine Minderheit ist. Neulich hatte ich gelesen das 4 von 10 Artikeln zurückgeschickt werden. Wie soll man das denn ansonsten auch bei Klamotten machen? Da ist es nunmal so, dass viele Sachen nicht passen, man kann sie ja nicht vorher probieren und deshalb wiede zurückgehen. Und genau dafür gibt es ja auch zwei wöche Widerrufsfrist beim online Bestellen. 

MfG


----------



## Freakless08 (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Online-Handel: Rücksendungen könnten ab 2014 kostenpflichtig werden*



Anchorage schrieb:


> So schlecht wie diese Leute ihre Mitarbeiter behandeln ist es echt egal. Ich habe in der Retour gearbeitet. Und diese Leute haben nix besseres Verdient. Damit werden diese Zecken nur noch fetter, und damit reicher.


 
Stimmt schon aber der Kunde ist doch selbst schuld.
Er hat immernoch die Wahl entweder vor Ort in einen Laden gehen und da die Ware kaufen (oder eben über den Laden zu bestellen falls nicht auf Lager) oder eben direkt online bestellen.

Blöd nur wenn ein Großteil nur noch online bestellt, die Läden in der Umgebung dadurch zu machen müssen wegen zu wenig Umsatz.

Dadurch fallen Arbeitsplätze in der Umgebung weg/Einzelhandel (vll sogar der eigene?) wodurch die Großstätte auch unattraktiver werden. Durch weniger Arbeitsplätze hat man eben auch weniger Verdienstmöglichkeiten und darf sich (vll früher oder später) als 1Euro Jobber rumschlagen.

Aber genauso hat es Mediamarkt und Saturn gemacht. Erstmal alles Billig anbieten um die kleinen Anbieter in der Umgebung über den Preis platt zu machen und dann selbst wieder die Preise angezogen. Die Leute kaufen zwar immernoch bei der MM/Saturn Holdings ein, allerdings gibt es kaum noch Konkurrenten (außer vll Euronics, Promarkt) vorallem aber keine kleinere Läden.
Die nächste Konkurrenz ist dann eben der Onlineladen und da braucht man sich über die Arbeitsbedingung und die Arbeitsplätze (Ein paar Paketpacker werden wohl ausreichen) nicht wundern.

Aber hey. GEIZ IST GEIL. Und wenn der eigene Arbeitsplatz/Infrastruktur in den Orten in der Umgebung vll mal dranhängt und wegfällt - who cares. Hauptsache ein paar Euro gesparrt.



DaStash schrieb:


> Wie soll man das denn ansonsten auch bei Klamotten machen? Da ist es nunmal so, dass viele Sachen nicht passen, man kann sie ja nicht vorher probieren und deshalb wiede zurückgehen. Und genau dafür gibt es ja auch zwei wöche Widerrufsfrist beim online Bestellen.


Und es gibt keine Läden vor Ort?


----------



## DaStash (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Online-Handel: Rücksendungen könnten ab 2014 kostenpflichtig werden*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Und es gibt keine Läden vor Ort?


 Die Frage ist irrelevant, da es hier um online Bestellungen geht. 

MfG


----------



## Low (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Online-Handel: Rücksendungen könnten ab 2014 kostenpflichtig werden*

Ich hab bis jetzt nur Teile zurückgeschickt dir mir von der größe nicht passen.


----------



## Netboy (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Online-Handel: Rücksendungen könnten ab 2014 kostenpflichtig werden*

Die Rechnung ist doch sehr einfach. Zu jedem online gekauften Produkt fallen Versandkosten an, die zum kaufpreis dazu kommen. Beides zusammen ergibt für mich den Endpreis . bekomme ich ein Podukt vor Ort zum gleichen Preis kauf ich es dort da ich es dann sofort habe. Sollte es jetzt soweit kommen das ich ggf. die Rücksendekosten selbst tragen muss. Bleibt einen nichts anderes übrig als diese Kosten auch noch auf den Preis aufzuschlagen. Somit dürfte durch dieses Gesetz, der Onlinehandel für sehr viele Leute uninteressant werden. Wobei Leute die auf dem Land leben oder nicht wie ich, in einer Stadt wie Berlin,  diese Kosten dann einfach tragen müssen. 
Die Kosten für eine evtl. Rücksendung sind doch eh schon in den Preisen mit einkalkuliert. Caseking als Beispiel bot mir auch schon mal an, mir einen Retureaufkeber zu schicken damit ich nicht extra vorbeikommen müsste. 
Aber es ist wie immer wenn die EU was regelt, für Deutschland hat es immer Nachteile!


----------



## Zsinj (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Online-Handel: Rücksendungen könnten ab 2014 kostenpflichtig werden*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Stimmt schon aber der Kunde ist doch selbst schuld.
> Er hat immernoch die Wahl entweder vor Ort in einen Laden gehen und da die Ware kaufen (oder eben über den Laden zu bestellen falls nicht auf Lager) oder eben direkt online bestellen.
> 
> Blöd nur wenn ein Großteil nur noch online bestellt, die Läden in der Umgebung dadurch zu machen müssen wegen zu wenig Umsatz.


Wenn ich hier in der Region an Computerzubehör denke, sieht es seit jeher schlecht aus. Mehr als ein bisschen Mediamarkt und ein paar kleinere Ketten gibt es hier nicht. Alle verkaufen den gleichen 0815 Krempel. 
Von dem her ist der Onlinehandel ein Segen.

Dass der Onlinehandel auch Schattenseiten hat, ist leider wahr. Nur da dürften sich die verschiedenen Händler wenig schenken. Das sich hier etwas ändern muss, steht außer Frage.


----------



## Rizoma (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Online-Handel: Rücksendungen könnten ab 2014 kostenpflichtig werden*



TempestX1 schrieb:


> Richtig. Aber nicht nur im PC Bereich. Z.B. werden auch unmengen Kleider usw. bestellt in 1000 Farben und am Ende wird nur ein Teil behalten und der Rest retourniert.



Bei Bekleidung/Schuhe ist das ne andere Sache weil jeder Hersteller seine eigenen Größen Bezeichnungen (XL Hemd von xxx ist nicht gleich XL von Firma yyy) verwendet und auch die Farben nicht immer wie im Katalog aussehen, geht es gar nicht anders als bestellen und alles zurück was nicht gefällt oder passt. Eine ganz andere sache ist das wieder bei Hardware die sachen sind mal abgesehen von OC Eigenschaften (die aber auch nicht Bestandteil der vom Hersteller versprochenen Leistung sind) sind immer identisch das heist hier müsste eigentlich nicht so viel Retourniert werden aber viele Kunden machen es eben doch zum leidwesen der Händler.


----------



## Seeefe (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Online-Handel: Rücksendungen könnten ab 2014 kostenpflichtig werden*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Und es gibt keine Läden vor Ort?


 
Dafür bestell ich doch Online, damit ich eben nicht auf den Weg zu den unzähligen Läden muss...  Außerdem muss man viele Klamotten auch erstmal finden  und dann kommts noch drauf an ob die eigene Größe dabei ist, usw. 

Von daher, bei Klamotten mehrere bestellen und die die nicht passen, schlecht aussehen o.ä., gehen halt zurück, find ich persönlich nicht schlimm. 
Wenn einer 5 Fernseher bestellt, davon vllt. auch keinen behält oder wie einer sagte, mit ner DigiCam in den Urlaub fährt, sich schöne Fotos macht und die dann wieder zurückschickt, das sollte unterbunden werden.


----------



## Mystik (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Online-Handel: Rücksendungen könnten ab 2014 kostenpflichtig werden*

Wäsche online zu bestellen verstehe ich eh nicht, da ist es doch echt einfacher in nen Laden zu gehen und die Sachen auch direkt anzuprobieren.. Das ein zigste was ich bisher online an Klamotten bestellt habe sind Bandshirts, die bekommt man so schlecht in den meisten Wäscheläden^^ 
Mir wäre das viel zu aufwändig ständig das was nicht passt zurück zu schicken..

Aber is nur meine Meinung dazu.


----------



## Threshold (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Online-Handel: Rücksendungen könnten ab 2014 kostenpflichtig werden*

Wenn ich Hardware kaufe und sie mir schicken lasse und dann feststelle dass sie Defekt ist und ich sie zurück schicken muss wäre ich sehr verärgert wenn ich die Rücksendung bezahlen muss.


----------



## Toffelwurst (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Online-Handel: Rücksendungen könnten ab 2014 kostenpflichtig werden*



sfc schrieb:


> [...] aber etwas direkt zurückgeben, wenn da schon mal die Verpackung geöffnet war.


 
Ganz ehrlich, wenn ich einen geöffneten Karton von einem Onlineversandhändler bekomme ist das in meinen Augen keine original verpackte Neuware mehr. Ich schreibe den Händler an und gebe ihm die Wahl, mir 10% des Kaufpreises zu erstatten, da das Produkt offensichtlich schon mal in Gebrauch war, mir eine schriftliche Garantie zu geben, dass das Produkt zwar schon mal geöffnet wurde, aber noch nicht in Betrieb genommen wurde oder eben eine Retoure und Umtausch oder Geld zurück. Das ist mein gutes Recht und ich mache das im Laden um die Ecke genauso, wenn dort ein Artikel mit geöffneter Verpackung oder gebrochenem Siegel ist nehme ich diesen nicht, sind noch andere Verfügbar nehme ich den versiegelten geschlossenen Karton. Ist so einer nicht vorhanden frage ich ob der Artikel bestellt werden kann.
Wenn mir ein Online-Händler vor Versand eine Email schreiben würde und mir sagt, dass der für mich im Versand befindliche Artikel eine geöffnete Verpackung hat und mich direkt fragt ob dies OK wäre, würde ich mir das evtl. überlegen. Aber einfach mal eine geöffnete Verpackung raushauen ohne den Kunden zu informieren geht gar nicht.
Bei einer geöffneten Verpackung kann mir keiner garantieren, dass der, der die Verpackung geöffnet hat nicht irgendeinen Schund damit getrieben hat, der sich vielleicht erst nach der 14 Tage Frist äußert. Besonders bei PC Komponenten ist die Gefahr groß, dass man sich evtl. schon vorhandene Bauteile mit beschädigt.
Ich weis, dass die Gefahr von DOA auch bei neuen geschlossenen Artikeln da ist, ich muss mir das Risiko durch das benutzen eines schon geöffneten Artikel nicht noch erhöhen.


----------



## turbosnake (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Online-Handel: Rücksendungen könnten ab 2014 kostenpflichtig werden*



Mystik schrieb:


> Wäsche online zu bestellen verstehe ich eh nicht, da ist es doch echt einfacher in nen Laden zu gehen und die Sachen auch direkt anzuprobieren.. Das ein zigste was ich bisher online an Klamotten bestellt habe sind Bandshirts, die bekommt man so schlecht in den meisten Wäscheläden^^
> Mir wäre das viel zu aufwändig ständig das was nicht passt zurück zu schicken..
> Aber is nur meine Meinung dazu.


 

Sonst musst du in die Innestadt fahren, dort Parkgebühren zahlen und darfst dann in den ich meine das es hier 2 Stunden sind, durch alle Geschäfte huschen und hoffen das sie das passende da haben.
Dazu kommt das fast alles im Winter viel zu heiß ist 
.Das nervt genauso.


----------



## Skysnake (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Online-Handel: Rücksendungen könnten ab 2014 kostenpflichtig werden*



crizzler schrieb:


> Genau... und dass du dann mehr für deine Produkte bezahlen musst, das hast du nicht bedacht. Es entstehen Monopole. Dieses EU-Recht wurde von Interessenverbänden dieser Großkonzerne auf den Weg gebracht. Die kleine Lobby der Kleinunternehmer hat dem Zugestimmt, weil sie dachten dass sie dadurch einen Vorteil hätten. Wenn man kurzfristig denkt und nur auf seine Versandkosten blickt dann stimmt das wohl, aber schon in einem halben Jahrzehnt fliegen diese Leute aus dem Markt, weil keiner mehr bei ihnen wegen den Rücksendekosten bestellt.


 Bist du dir da SOOO sicher?

Wo bestellst du denn? Da wo es am günstigsten ist, und du eventuell für die Rücksendung was zahlen musst, wovon du aber nicht ausgehst, oder da wo du auf jeden Fall mehr zahlst, und eventuell bei Rücksendung billiger wegkommst?

Du vergisst völlig, dass der Markt SEHR Preissensibel ist, und auch die Händler sehr sensibel mit ihren Preisen umgehen. Du musst ja bedenken, dass du die paar Schmarozer die Läden die Preise höher kalukulieren müssen. Also z.B. 5€ höher, man braucht ja auch nen Puffer, um im Falle von mal ein paar mehr Schmarozern, nicht gleich Minus zu machen. Wenn du die 5€ aber eben rausrechnen kannst aus deinem Preis, weil Sie eben nur bei den Leuten anfallen, die eh nicht kaufen, dann hast du eine bessere Verkaufposition. 

Es ist ja so. Der Kunde, der WIRKLICH kaufen will, geht ja davon aus, das er die Ware behält. Ergo interessiert ihn das eigentlich nicht. Und wenns doch zu Problemen kommt, kann er noch immer auf die Kullanz des Verkäufers hoffen. Wer aber absichtlich einfach vieles kauft, für den Läppert sich das ZIEMLICH SCHNELL! Die kaufen ja meist auch nicht in EINEM Shop 5 mal verschiedene Varianten, sondern auf 5 Shops verteilt, weil mal hier der eine Shop mal am günstigsten ist, und mal dort, und um natürlich auch die Aktion zu verschleiern.... Für denjenigen wären es dann eben gleich 4! mal die Reourekosten. Da wird man sich dann schnell überlegen, ob man einfach wahllos Sachen kauft, oder eben nicht.

Zudem, wenn man als Shop diese ARt der Retoure mit Kosten verbindet, gehen vor allem auch die Schmarozer von einem Weg. Die wissen ja schon, dass Sie zahlen müssen, und gehen daher zu anderen Shops. Die Shops mit Retourekosten entledigen sich also der Schmarozer, und können die Ware dadurch billiger anbieten, und die Shops ohne Retourekosten bündeln alle Schmarozer auf sich. Was dann natürlich auch dazu führt, dass die Preise wiederum angehoben werden...

Nur ganz ganz ganz große Shops wie Amazon können das wagen, weil Sie eben so viel verkaufen, und Sie einfach fest mit X Schmarozern rechnen können. Zudem sind die Preise eh schon meist etwas höher. Vor allem wäre die Extrabehandlung für Sie unterm Strich aber wahrscheinlich aber eh sogar noch teurer, als es einfach gut sein zu lassen. Je kleiner ein Shop ist, desto weniger gilt dies. Genau so je höher die Preise sind.

Was natürlich auch noch dazu kommt ist, das AMAZON weiß, das ein großer Teil ihrer Kunden eben NICHT zur Kategorie der, ich informiere mich extrem gut, Kunden gehört, und auch nicht zu den ich teste mal aus Kunden. Das ist eher bei so Leuten in Mode gekommen, die sich recht gut auskennen, aber DAS BESTE vor allem bei OC haben wollen 

Zudem darfst du auch nicht vergessen, das die MEISTEN "Tests" um die es eigentlich geht, im Ladengeschäft gar nicht möglich sind... Man hat also Online gar keinen Nachteil.



TempestX1 schrieb:


> Richtig. Aber nicht nur im PC Bereich. Z.B. werden auch unmengen Kleider usw. bestellt in 1000 Farben und am Ende wird nur ein Teil behalten und der Rest retourniert oder was man auch häufiger Liest werden Digicams gekauft, in den Urlaub genommen und dann wieder zurückgeschickt. Solche Schmarotzer würde ich auch nicht in einem Onlineshop haben wollen. Ich hoffe die Händler greifen dann auch etwas härter durch wenn beschädigte/genutzte Ware zurückkommt, das die Wertminderung auch richtig dem Rücksender berechnet wird.
> 
> Genauso wie der Kauf auf Rechnung. Da dürfen wir uns auch bei den Idioten bedanken die auf Rechnung bestellt haben aber nie bezahlt. Deswegen kann man fast nur noch per Vorkasse oder Nachnahme bezahlen.


 Kleidung != Hardware usw.

Auch im Kleidergeschäft probiert man SEHR viele unterschiedliche Sachen aus, und kauft wenig. Die Margen sind hier auch recht groß, weil eben der Händler auch mal auf so einigem sitzen bleibt, weils einfach nicht gefällt. Mode ist da wirklich komplett aus zu klammern, und Zalando hat ja auch schon gesagt, dass Sie das nicht machen wollen. Kleidung ist einfach extrem unterschiedlich. 

Hardware ist da was komplett anderes.




PhilSe schrieb:


> Also wenn es die Leute trifft die, wie schon viele oben geschrieben haben "Einfach mal alles bestellen, aufreisen und was nicht gefällt, zurückschicken" so find ich das gut, allerdings, und das wird die breite Masse sein, macht so etwas nicht, und es trifft wieder die falschen.
> Sollte dies so kommen, bestelle ich GRUNDSÄTZLICH nur noch dort, wo eh keine Versandkosten anfallen, das, wenn etwas sein sollte, ich nur EINMAL Porto zahle, wie im moment anderstwo wo ich auch so die Kosten tragen muss, denn dann ist das nicht so tragisch....Sondern nur eine Umgewöhnung...


Naja, einige Wenige verursachen immenso Schäden. Da reichen wirklich schon recht wenige aus. Es kommt ja teilweise auch direkt zu richtigen Exzessen, also 10 Fernseher und so "Späße"...

Ich geh aber bei Kauf GRUNDSÄTZLICH davon aus, das ich es auch behalten werde. Daher interessiert mich die Retourekosten nicht, da Defekte usw eh kostenlos bleiben. Und wenns mir zu unsicher ist, geh ich in den Laden, und schau ob ich da mal abgrabbeln kann. Wenn ja, und der Preis ok ist, kauf ich da, wenn das dort >10-20% teurer ist, verklicker ich das dem Verkäufer, und er kann dann entweder mitgehen, oder ich geh halt wieder. Das ist dann seine Entscheidung.



DaStash schrieb:


> Aber man muss dazu erwähnen das es per Gesetz bei online Bestellungen ausdrücklich erlaubt ist, dass Produkt zwei Wochen zu testen und dann den Kaufvertrag wiederrufen kann.
> 
> MfG


 .... 

Was SO einfach komplett UNWAHR ist, weil die Leute wieder zu unfähig sind Gesetztestexte plus entsprechende juristische Auslegung zu verstehen, und sich dann noch auf so Pauschalaussagen von irgendwelchen Leuten verlassen, die keinen Schimmer haben, und sich das dann zu UrbanLegends entwickelt...

Du lässt nämlich einen ENTSCHEIDENDEN Teil weg...

Es wird immer von einer Prüfung im "üblichen Umfang" ausgegangen. Das bedeutet bei Kleidung z.B. Anprobieren JA; auf ein Fest gehen NEIN; Waschen um zu sehen, dass die Farben farbecht sind NEIN usw usw

Bei GPUs: Karton anschauen JA; Karte auspacken JA; Karte in den PC stecken NEIN; Karten OCen NEIN hackts jetzt vollkommen? In meinen Augen 80-100% Wertminderung...
usw usw usw

Und nur als Hinweis, nein, das war keine juristische Beratung, und nein, auch sonst nichts, auf das man sich verlassen kann, sondern nur meine ganz persönliche Meinung...

Ich kann das auch noch empfehlen mal zu lesen:



Spoiler






> b) Verbraucher muss Wertersatz leisten
> Gemäß § 357 III BGB hat der Verbraucher bei Rücksendung Wertersatz für eine  Verschlechterung zu leisten, die durch die bestimmungsmäßige Ingebrauchnahme der  Sache entstanden ist. Dies gilt nicht, wenn die Verschlechterung ausschließlich  auf die Prüfung der Sache zurückzuführen ist. Die Tatsache somit, dass ein  Verbraucher eine Sache ausgepackt hat und sie dadurch gegebenenfalls durch den  Unternehmer nicht mehr zu verkaufen ist, fällt dem Verbraucher nicht zur  Last.
> Auch hier ist eine Belehrung Voraussetzung dafür, dass eine Wertersatzpflicht  des Verbrauchers besteht. Der Verbraucher muss deutlich und unmissverständlich  darüber informiert werden, dass er die durch Ingebrauchnahme entstandene  Verschlechterung zu ersetzen hat. Es ist daher anzunehmen, dass der Unternehmer  dem Verbraucher auf den voraussichtlichen Umfang der allein durch die  Ingebrauchnahme eingetretene Wertminderung hinweisen muss. Ferner muss der  Verbraucher darüber informiert werden, wie er die drohende Wertminderung  vermeiden kann. so genügt beispielsweise bei einem Pkw- Verkäufer der Hinweis,  dass der Käufer den Pkw erst zulassen darf, wenn er sich nach einer Probefahrt  auf dem Privatgelände entschlossen hat, von seinem Widerrufsrecht keinen  Gebrauch zu machen. Der Buchkäufer könnte darauf hingewiesen werden, dass er die  Verpackung öffnen und das Buch durchblättern darf, dass aber eine weitergehende  Nutzung eine Wertersatzpflicht begründen kann, wie z.B. Eselsohren oder  Gebrauchsspuren. In Verschärfung zu den Belehrungspflichten über das  Widerrufsrecht an sich muss diese Belehrung spätestens bei Vertragsschluss in  Textform erfolgen, d. h. eine spätere Belehrung, die beispielsweise in  Papierform der übersandten Ware beigefügt wurde, dürfte hier nicht ausreichen.






Quelle: Internetrecht - Widerrufsrecht Fernabsatzgesetz



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Die Richtlinie soll strengere Informationspflichten für die Unternehmer mitbringen. Aber seien wir mal ehrlich. Wer liest die Widerrufsbelehrung überhaupt und wer hat sich schon jemals Gedanken darüber gemacht, ob der Bestell-Button über oder unter den Informationen zu finden ist?


 Ich?

Ich lese die Bestimmungen eigentlich immer komplett, wenn ich mir unsicher bin über deren Umfang, bzw weiß, das es da kritische Punkte gibt, die man sich eben anschauen sollte. Deswegen kommt es auch öfters mal vor, das ich gewisse Passagen auch mal rausstreichen lasse, weil diese wie im Gesetz gefordert eben optional sind, um man dem immer widersprechen kann (Datenschutz). Bis jetzt gar es dann auch nie Probleme.

Pockerclpck, könntet ihr aber vielleicht mal ernsthaft in der Print und auf der Main, die Leute darüber aufklären, was eigentlich Sache ist. Viele Leute wissen echt nicht, dass Sie EIGENTLICH sich Schadenersatzpflichtig machen durch ihr Handeln, die Händler es aber nur aus Kullanz nicht einfordern. Am Beispiel von Hardwareversand.de kann man da z.B. schön sehen. Die fordern z.B. Wertminderung ein! So gehört sich das auch. Sind komischerweise auch sehr sehr oft bei den Billigsten dabei... Warum wohl nur 



DaStash schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das es eine Minderheit ist. Neulich hatte ich gelesen das 4 von 10 Artikeln zurückgeschickt werden. Wie soll man das denn ansonsten auch bei Klamotten machen? Da ist es nunmal so, dass viele Sachen nicht passen, man kann sie ja nicht vorher probieren und deshalb wiede zurückgehen. Und genau dafür gibt es ja auch zwei wöche Widerrufsfrist beim online Bestellen.
> 
> MfG


 Man muss aber echt unterscheiden, um was es geht. Man darf halt nur im normalen Umfang prüfen, und du wirst KEINEN Laden finden, bei den CPU ne GPU in den REchner stecken darfst. Bei CPUs nicht mal die Verpackung öffnen, da Siegelbruch....

Man muss da wirklich aufpassen, was man sich genau anschaut.

Allgemein kann man sagen, je Uniformer ein Produkt ist, und umso besser es beschrieben ist, um so geringer ist das Prüfrecht. Bei CPU nämlich praktisch 0.


----------



## Skysnake (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Online-Handel: Rücksendungen könnten ab 2014 kostenpflichtig werden*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn ich Hardware kaufe und sie mir schicken lasse und dann feststelle dass sie Defekt ist und ich sie zurück schicken muss wäre ich sehr verärgert wenn ich die Rücksendung bezahlen muss.


 Erst lesen, dann verstehen, dann posten... 

Die kostenfreie Rücksendung im Rahmen der Gewährleistung ist davon nicht tangiert...


----------



## Mystik (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Online-Handel: Rücksendungen könnten ab 2014 kostenpflichtig werden*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn ich Hardware kaufe und sie mir schicken lasse und dann feststelle dass sie Defekt ist und ich sie zurück schicken muss wäre ich sehr verärgert wenn ich die Rücksendung bezahlen muss.


 
Es geht ja nicht um Garantiefälle bei defekter Ware, sondern um 'nichtgefallen'.


----------



## Toffelwurst (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Online-Handel: Rücksendungen könnten ab 2014 kostenpflichtig werden*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Bei GPUs: Karton anschauen JA; Karte auspacken JA; Karte in den PC stecken NEIN; Karten OCen NEIN hackts jetzt vollkommen? In meinen Augen 80-100% Wertminderung...
> usw usw usw


 
Bei GPUs: Karton anschauen *JA*; Karte auspacken *NEIN*
Kannst du im Laden auch nicht und du kannst an der Karte nur durch unsachgemäße Handhabung schon enormen Schaden verursachen.
Ich sag's ja ich lasse bei jeglicher Art von geöffneter OVP oder gebrochenem Sigel die Ware umgehend zurückgehen oder fordere einen Rabatt.


----------



## DaStash (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Online-Handel: Rücksendungen könnten ab 2014 kostenpflichtig werden*

@skysnake
Ist mit nichten unwahr, nur weil ich nicht konkretisiert habe bis zu welchem Grad man bei bestimmten Produkten testen darf. Und auch bei Hardware ist oftmal aus Kulanz der Einbau als Test nicht zwangsläufig untersagt, sogar in Geschäften nicht. Bei k&m hab ich mal ein mb gekauft, eingebaut und es für schlecht befunden. Weil ich das alles sehr sorgfälltig gemacht habe war der Umtausch im Ladengeschäft nach Prüfung überhaupt kein Problem, sogar ohne Wertminderung. Und das letzteres bei unsachgemäßen Gebrauch eintritt ist denke ich ausreichend bekannt, als das ich das in meiner Argumentation noch einmal xtra erleutern muss. 

MfG


----------



## Skysnake (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Online-Handel: Rücksendungen könnten ab 2014 kostenpflichtig werden*

@Toffelwurst:
Das ist aber so ein Punkt, der SEHR strittig wird. Lies einfach mal den Link von mir dazu. Das ist dann immer eine Einzelfallabwägung. Bei GPUs würde ich das aber schon noch als "OK" sehen, wenn der KArton eben nicht mit Siegeln versehen ist, die geborchen werden, was mir bei GPUs eigentlich eher unbekannt ist 



DaStash schrieb:


> @skysnake
> Ist mit nichten unwahr, nur weil ich nicht konkretisiert habe bis zu welchem Grad man bei bestimmten Produkten testen darf. Und auch bei Hardware ist oftmal aus Kulanz der Einbau als Test nicht zwangsläufig untersagt, sogar in Geschäften nicht. Bei k&m hab ich mal ein mb gekauft, eingebaut und es für schlecht befunden. Weil ich das alles sehr sorgfälltig gemacht habe war der Umtausch im Ladengeschäft nach Prüfung überhaupt kein Problem, sogar ohne Wertminderung. Und das letzteres bei unsachgemäßen Gebrauch eintritt ist denke ich ausreichend bekannt, als das ich das in meiner Argumentation noch einmal xtra erleutern muss.
> 
> MfG


 Du kannst das aber nicht so unkommentiert stehen lassen. Im allgemeinsten Fall gilt dein "Prüfen" eben nicht. Du kannst eben NICHT prüfen wie du willst! Genau das suggeriert aber dein Post, und es springen wieder dutzende von Leuten drauf an, und meinen sich fälschlicherweise im Recht..

Und bzgl deiner Sache mit K&M. Das nennt sich Kullanz, das hat aber nichts mit der Wertminderung und dem einhergehenden Recht auf Schadensersatz zu tun. Das passiert nämlich von ganz allein, aus der Sache heraus, welche dann nur noch im Notfall gerichtlich festgestellt wird. Der Händler war hier nur sehr kullant, und hat auf seine Rechte verzichtet.

Ums mal plakatisch zu machen. Wenn du stirbst, und dann tot bist, dann bist du tot, egal wann, und ob überhaupt ein Arzt den Tot feststellt, und protokolliert. Nichts anders ist es mit dem Zustandekommen der Wertminderung und des Rechts auf Schadenersatz.


----------



## Threshold (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Online-Handel: Rücksendungen könnten ab 2014 kostenpflichtig werden*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Erst lesen, dann verstehen, dann posten...
> 
> Die kostenfreie Rücksendung im Rahmen der Gewährleistung ist davon nicht tangiert...


 
Ich habe meinen Standpunkt nur mal klar machen wollen.


----------



## Toffelwurst (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Online-Handel: Rücksendungen könnten ab 2014 kostenpflichtig werden*



Skysnake schrieb:


> @Toffelwurst:
> Das ist aber so ein Punkt, der SEHR strittig wird. Lies einfach mal den Link von mir dazu. Das ist dann immer eine Einzelfallabwägung. Bei GPUs würde ich das aber schon noch als "OK" sehen, wenn der Karton eben nicht mit Siegeln versehen ist, die gebrochen werden, was mir bei GPUs eigentlich eher unbekannt ist
> .


 
Die Karten, die ich bis jetzt gekauft habe hatten alle diese runden Aufkleber auf den Seitenlaschen, die man nur sehr schwer aufbekommt, ohne dass es auffällt, bzw. bei den letzten beiden die ich gekauft habe (meine zweite 6990 und die VTX3D für meine Freundin) hatten zum Verschluss der Antistatikfolie solch ein Siegel bei dem sich zwei Schichten voneinander trennen.
Aber du hast teilweise Recht. Karton öffnen ja vielleicht in manchen Fällen, aber aus der Antistatikfolie nehmen auf keinen Fall!


----------



## DaStash (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Online-Handel: Rücksendungen könnten ab 2014 kostenpflichtig werden*

@skysnake
Ich denke das führt jetzt ein wenig zu weit, zu konkretisieren welche genaue produktspezifische Form der Prüfung ohne und mit 
Wertminderung gestattet ist.  Tatsache ist, dass es ausdrücklich für online Bestellungen das zwei wöchige Widerrufsrecht aus Testgründen gibt, da man es ja nicht vorab, wie im Ladengeschäft, prüfen kann. Mehr wollte ich nicht zum Ausdruck bringen. 

MfG


----------



## KrHome (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Online-Handel: Rücksendungen könnten ab 2014 kostenpflichtig werden*



DaStash schrieb:


> Und auch bei Hardware ist oftmal aus Kulanz der Einbau als Test nicht zwangsläufig untersagt, sogar in Geschäften nicht. Bei k&m hab ich mal ein mb gekauft, eingebaut und es für schlecht befunden. Weil ich das alles sehr sorgfälltig gemacht habe war der Umtausch im Ladengeschäft nach Prüfung überhaupt kein Problem, sogar ohne Wertminderung.


 Diese Handhabe nimmt bei einem Online Händler ganz andere Dimensionen an als bei einem lokalen Geschäft - schon alleine deshalb, weil es unpersönlicher abläuft und damit für den Kunden die Hemmschwelle sinkt.

Desweiteren kann der lokale Händler im Geschäft jederzeit von dieser Kulanz Praxis umschwenken, wenn er merkt sie gefährdet seine Existenz. Ein Online Händler kann das wegen der verbindlichen Regelungen nicht.



> wie im Ladengeschäft prüfen


Im Ladengeschäft braucht der Verkäufer dem Kunden praktisch garnichts zu gestatten (Privatautonomie), deshalb ist dieser Vergleich ziemlich nutzlos.


----------



## Skysnake (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Online-Handel: Rücksendungen könnten ab 2014 kostenpflichtig werden*



Toffelwurst schrieb:


> Die Karten, die ich bis jetzt gekauft habe hatten alle diese runden Aufkleber auf den Seitenlaschen, die man nur sehr schwer aufbekommt, ohne dass es auffällt, bzw. bei den letzten beiden die ich gekauft habe (meine zweite 6990 und die VTX3D für meine Freundin) hatten zum Verschluss der Antistatikfolie solch ein Siegel bei dem sich zwei Schichten voneinander trennen.
> Aber du hast teilweise Recht. Karton öffnen ja vielleicht in manchen Fällen, aber aus der Antistatikfolie nehmen auf keinen Fall!


 Jo genau das wollte ich zum Ausdruck bringen 

Ich hab allerdings noch nie so ein Siegel gesehen auf einer GPU-Verpackung. Finde ich aber absolut gut  

Das ist aber eben noch immer was ganz anders, ne Karte nur aus der Verpackung zu holen, oder zu benutzen, den Unterschied ignorieren aber leider viele Leute...


----------



## Rizoma (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Online-Handel: Rücksendungen könnten ab 2014 kostenpflichtig werden*



Toffelwurst schrieb:


> Die Karten, die ich bis jetzt gekauft habe hatten alle diese runden Aufkleber auf den Seitenlaschen, die man nur sehr schwer aufbekommt, ohne dass es auffällt, bzw. bei den letzten beiden die ich gekauft habe (meine zweite 6990 und die VTX3D für meine Freundin) hatten zum Verschluss der Antistatikfolie solch ein Siegel bei dem sich zwei Schichten voneinander trennen.
> Aber du hast teilweise Recht. Karton öffnen ja vielleicht in manchen Fällen, aber aus der Antistatikfolie nehmen auf keinen Fall!



Die meisten Kunden wollen aber bevor sie Geld für Technik ausgeben diese vorher mal in der Hand halten um die Verarbeitungsqualität zu sehen und dafür muss man eben die Siegel brechen. Also ist ein gebrochenes Siegel keine Wertminderung Das gerät in betrieb nehmen allerdings schon. Wegen einen gebrochenen Siegel würde ich als Händler keinen Rabatt geben da du als Kunde sollte etwas mit der Hardware sein  eh von mir 2 Jahre Gewährleistung hast.


----------



## Pokerclock (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Online-Handel: Rücksendungen könnten ab 2014 kostenpflichtig werden*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Pockerclpck, könntet ihr aber vielleicht mal ernsthaft in der Print und auf der Main, die Leute darüber aufklären, was eigentlich Sache ist. Viele Leute wissen echt nicht, dass Sie EIGENTLICH sich Schadenersatzpflichtig machen durch ihr Handeln, die Händler es aber nur aus Kullanz nicht einfordern. Am Beispiel von Hardwareversand.de kann man da z.B. schön sehen. Die fordern z.B. Wertminderung ein! So gehört sich das auch. Sind komischerweise auch sehr sehr oft bei den Billigsten dabei... Warum wohl nur



Wir hatten dazu einen ausführlichen Artikel in der PCGH-Print Mitte 2012.


----------



## Skysnake (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Online-Handel: Rücksendungen könnten ab 2014 kostenpflichtig werden*



Rizoma schrieb:


> Die meisten Kunden wollen aber bevor sie Geld für Technik ausgeben diese vorher mal in der Hand halten um die Verarbeitungsqualität zu sehen und dafür muss man eben die Siegel brechen. Also ist ein gebrochenes Siegel keine Wertminderung Das gerät in betrieb nehmen allerdings schon. Wegen einen gebrochenen Siegel würde ich als Händler keinen Rabatt geben da du als Kunde sollte etwas mit der Hardware sein  eh von mir 2 Jahre Gewährleistung hast.


 Du kannst aber oft nicht erkennen, dass da Gerät nicht in Betrieb war, oder sonst wie beeinflusst wurde. Daher besteht eben die Wertminderung, da du bei Anbieten des gleichen Artikels vom gleichen Verkäufer mit gebrochenem Siegel dieses eben nur zu einem günstigeren Preis verkaufen kannst. JEDER wird das ohne Siegelbruch vorziehen.


Pokerclock schrieb:


> Wir hatten dazu einen ausführlichen Artikel in der PCGH-Print Mitte 2012.


 Ich weiß, aber man kanns echt nicht oft genug abdrucken, bis es endlich mal in die Köpfe der Leute rein geht


----------



## Toffelwurst (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Online-Handel: Rücksendungen könnten ab 2014 kostenpflichtig werden*



Rizoma schrieb:


> Die meisten Kunden wollen aber bevor sie Geld für Technik ausgeben diese vorher mal in der Hand halten um die Verarbeitungsqualität zu sehen und dafür muss man eben die Siegel brechen. Also ist ein gebrochenes Siegel keine Wertminderung Das gerät in betrieb nehmen allerdings schon. Wegen einen gebrochenen Siegel würde ich als Händler keinen Rabatt geben da du als Kunde sollte etwas mit der Hardware sein  eh von mir 2 Jahre Gewährleistung hast.


 
Nö man muss eben nicht immer alles mit den Händen begrabbeln, ganz besonders Hardware die äußerst sensibel ist. Geh mal in nen MM oder Saturn und reiß da ne Packung samt Antistatikfolie auf, da hast du schneller Hausverbot als du gucken kannst. Wenn das dein PC-Laden um die Ecke macht ist das ebenfalls Kulanz und Kundenservice, aber ich und mit Sicherheit einige andere wollen keinen Artikel den irgend ein Schluri schon mal in seinen versifften Griffeln gehalten hat oder schon mal über seinen Teppich gerutscht ist und mal eben 30.000V durch die Platine jagt, weil er ungeerdet Hardware in die Hand nimmt.


----------



## turbosnake (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Online-Handel: Rücksendungen könnten ab 2014 kostenpflichtig werden*

Zum Teil öffnen die Händler selber die Verpackung um zu kontrolieren, auch da wird das Siegel gebrochen und es gibt keien Wertminderung,


----------



## DaStash (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Online-Handel: Rücksendungen könnten ab 2014 kostenpflichtig werden*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Du kannst aber oft nicht erkennen, dass da Gerät nicht in Betrieb war, oder sonst wie beeinflusst wurde. Daher besteht eben die Wertminderung, da du bei Anbieten des gleichen Artikels vom gleichen Verkäufer mit gebrochenem Siegel dieses eben nur zu einem günstigeren Preis verkaufen kannst. JEDER wird das ohne Siegelbruch vorziehen.
> 
> Ich weiß, aber man kanns echt nicht oft genug abdrucken, bis es endlich mal in die Köpfe der Leute rein geht


 
Aus dem Grunde werden oftmals Produkte ohne Siegel und nicht eingeschweißt verkauft, wie die wii u beispielsweise. 

MfG


----------



## Rizoma (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Online-Handel: Rücksendungen könnten ab 2014 kostenpflichtig werden*



Toffelwurst schrieb:


> Nö man muss eben nicht immer alles mit den Händen begrabbeln, ganz besonders Hardware die äußerst sensibel ist. Geh mal in nen MM oder Saturn und reiß da ne Packung samt Antistatikfolie auf, da hast du schneller Hausverbot als du gucken kannst. Wenn das dein PC-Laden um die Ecke macht ist das ebenfalls Kulanz und Kundenservice, aber ich und mit Sicherheit einige andere wollen keinen Artikel den irgend ein Schluri schon mal in seinen versifften Griffeln gehalten hat oder schon mal über seinen Teppich gerutscht ist und mal eben 30.000V durch die Platine jagt, weil er ungeerdet Hardware in die Hand nimmt.



In meinen MM und Saturn darf ich alles auspacken und anfassen und bei Verschweißten Blisterverpackungen hilft sogar noch das personal beim auspacken


----------



## Toffelwurst (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Online-Handel: Rücksendungen könnten ab 2014 kostenpflichtig werden*



Rizoma schrieb:


> In meinen MM und Saturn darf ich alles auspacken und anfassen und bei Verschweißten Blisterverpackungen hilft sogar noch das personal beim auspacken


 
Dann sieht man nur mal wieder, dass in diesen Läden keiner irgend eine Ahnung hat oder willst du mir jetzt noch erzählen, dass wenn du dort ein Mainboard oder ein Grafikkarte auspacken darfst dir jemand ein Erdungsarmband anlegt?


----------



## epitr (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Online-Handel: Rücksendungen könnten ab 2014 kostenpflichtig werden*

Das ist dann ein weiterer Grund bei großen Versandhäusern, wie Amazon zu bestellen.
Lieber zahle ich ein paar Euro mehr und habe einen super Support.


----------



## DaStash (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Online-Handel: Rücksendungen könnten ab 2014 kostenpflichtig werden*



Toffelwurst schrieb:


> Dann sieht man nur mal wieder, dass in diesen Läden keiner irgend eine Ahnung hat oder willst du mir jetzt noch erzählen, dass wenn du dort ein Mainboard oder ein Grafikkarte auspacken darfst dir jemand ein Erdungsarmband anlegt?


 
Also bei k&m konhte ich sogar im Laden ein bereits eingebautes mb anstandslos zurückgeben ohne Wertminderung. ^^

MfG


----------



## xxxxxx6 (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Online-Handel: Rücksendungen könnten ab 2014 kostenpflichtig werden*

*Ganz einfach: Dort wo Rücksendung was kostet - kaufe ich nicht mehr! *
Ich wünsche einen schönen Konkurs! 

Mitterweile haben es doch auch viele Offlinehändler erfreulicherweise kappiert! Bei meinem (Globus)Baumarkt um die Ecke hab ich mir letztens nen BOSCH Schrauber geholt,
den ich 4 Wochen lang ohne wenn und aber zurückgeben kann und auf den ich extra zur normalen Garantie nochmal 7 Jahre bekommen habe ~ 10 Jahre. Für 5 Euro weniger
sogar als bei Amazon, aber darauf kommts mir gar nicht an...

...denn das immer mehr arrogant werdende Amazon kann sich so mal sonst wohin begeben! Wie die mitterweile mit Bestandskunden umspringen, die seit Jahrzehnten dort Einkaufen und
viel Umsatz machen umgehen, spottet jeder Beschreibung. *Aber hey! So what! Ich fahre gerne in den Baumarkt! Ist so Männlich...  *g* *


----------



## Ifosil (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Online-Handel: Rücksendungen könnten ab 2014 kostenpflichtig werden*

Ist absolut richtig, alle anderen EU Länder haben das auch so. Dieser Rückschickwahn geht auf Kosten der Mitarbeiter. Händlern wie Zalando und Amazon sind mir ein Dorn im Auge. Zerstören 1. den gesamten Einzelhandel und behandeln ihre Mitarbeiter wie Sklaven.


----------



## Rizoma (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Online-Handel: Rücksendungen könnten ab 2014 kostenpflichtig werden*



Toffelwurst schrieb:


> Dann sieht man nur mal wieder, dass in diesen Läden keiner irgend eine Ahnung hat oder willst du mir jetzt noch erzählen, dass wenn du dort ein Mainboard oder ein Grafikkarte auspacken darfst dir jemand ein Erdungsarmband anlegt?



Da sieht man mal das du keine Ahnung hast bei fehlender Erdung kann zwar etwas passieren es wird aber in der Regel nix passieren und ich habe selbst mal bei Quanta Notebooks repariert und weist du wie oft da das erdungsarmband beim reparieren (teilweise sogar mit absicht) vergessen wird weil es bei der arbeit behindert und in meiner zeit gab es so gut wie keine rückläufer aus dem QS und wenn dann meist nur wegen falsch Konfigurierter Software :p


----------



## turbosnake (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Online-Handel: Rücksendungen könnten ab 2014 kostenpflichtig werden*



Ifosil schrieb:


> Ist absolut richtig, alle anderen EU Länder haben das auch so. Dieser Rückschickwahn geht auf Kosten der Mitarbeiter. Händlern wie Zalando und Amazon sind mir ein Dorn im Auge. Zerstören 1. den gesamten Einzelhandel und behandeln ihre Mitarbeiter wie Sklaven.


 Das tun Saturn und MM dann wohl genauso?


----------



## majorguns (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Online-Handel: Rücksendungen könnten ab 2014 kostenpflichtig werden*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Amazon verkauft die Produkte teilweise teurer im Warehouse, als sie neu gekostet haben.
> Zumindest wenn man im Angebot kauft.
> 
> Und das mit den TVs liegt teilw. auch daran, das man keinen TV Laden mehr hat, da MM und Sat zum vergleichen nicht taugen.


 Genau so sieht es aus, als ich mir einen neuen 55" TV zulegen wollte schwankte ich auch zwischen 2 Modellen, Online gab es Quasi keine Test´s und bei den üblichen Elektronikmärkten gab es auch nur das eine Modell, wobei man da ja eh nicht wirklich vergleichen kann.
Also einfach beide bestellt, zu hause ausgiebig getestet und den schlechteren zurückgeschickt.. na und? 
Andernfalls hätte ich wahrscheinlich den schlechteren gekauft hätte ich nicht vergleichen können, da dieser mein Favorit war.
Solange man die Sachen nicht genau vergleichen kann und Online nicht ausreichend Informationen gibt muss man es halt so machen.


----------



## Toffelwurst (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Online-Handel: Rücksendungen könnten ab 2014 kostenpflichtig werden*



Rizoma schrieb:


> Da sieht man mal das du keine Ahnung hast bei fehlender Erdung kann zwar etwas passieren es wird aber in der Regel nix passieren und ich habe selbst mal bei Quanta Notebooks repariert und weist du wie oft da das erdungsarmband beim reparieren (teilweise sogar mit absicht) vergessen wird weil es bei der arbeit behindert und in meiner zeit gab es so gut wie keine rückläufer aus dem QS und wenn dann meist nur wegen falsch Konfigurierter Software :p


 
Ach schön, du da bescheid weist, was ich von Erdung verstehe oder nicht. Ich habe als Fachinformatiker genug Ahnung davon mein lieber und wenn du in irgendeiner Werkstatt ohne Erdung an Hardwareteilen herumbastelst ist das dein Problem und falls nichts passiert Glück. Wenn ich aber ein Mainboard oder eine Grafikkarte bekomme die schon geöffnet wurde und du mit deinen Griffeln ohne Erdung auf deinem Teppich damit rodeln warst, dann hab ich den Ärger mit der RMA weil DU dich geltenden Sicherheitsbestimmungen im Umgang mit Hardware widersetzt hast. Deshalb gehen geöffnete OVP umgehend zurück es sei denn es gibt einen Rabatt.

Ware die man nicht kaufen will hat man nicht zu öffnen fertig aus.
Und ich glaube kaum, dass du in der Lage bist in einem Laden nach dem Auspacken und einer Entladung festzustellen, ob die Hardware noch funktioniert bevor du sie wieder in die Verpackung steckst und allein darum geht es.


----------



## Rizoma (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Online-Handel: Rücksendungen könnten ab 2014 kostenpflichtig werden*



Toffelwurst schrieb:


> Ach schön, du da bescheid weist, was ich von Erdung verstehe oder nicht. Ich habe als Fachinformatiker genug Ahnung davon mein lieber und wenn du in irgendeiner Werkstatt ohne Erdung an Hardwareteilen herumbastelst ist das dein Problem und falls nichts passiert Glück. Wenn ich aber ein Mainboard oder eine Grafikkarte bekomme die schon geöffnet wurde und du mit deinen Griffeln ohne Erdung auf deinem Teppich damit rodeln warst, dann hab ich den Ärger mit der RMA weil DU dich geltenden Sicherheitsbestimmungen im Umgang mit Hardware widersetzt hast. Deshalb gehen geöffnete OVP umgehend zurück es sei denn es gibt einen Rabatt.
> 
> Ware die man nicht kaufen will hat man nicht zu öffnen fertig aus.
> Und ich glaube kaum, dass du in der Lage bist in einem Laden nach dem Auspacken und einer Entladung festzustellen, ob die Hardware noch funktioniert bevor du sie wieder in die Verpackung steckst und allein darum geht es.


 
Hier im Forum hat bestimmt jeder User ein Erdungsband zuhaue denn hier geht ja relativ wenig kaputt   Ich könnte sogar Wetten das hier nicht mal 10% der User wissen wie so nen teil aussieht  und gebrauchte Hardware wird hier ja genügend verscherbelt.


----------



## coi (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Online-Handel: Rücksendungen könnten ab 2014 kostenpflichtig werden*



Rizoma schrieb:


> Hier im Forum hat bestimmt jeder User ein Erdungsband zuhaue denn hier geht ja relativ wenig kaputt  *ironie off* Ich könnte sogar Wetten das hier nicht mal 10% der User wissen wie so nen teil aussieht  und gebrauchte Hardware wird hier ja genügend verscherbelt.



Ein Kollege hat erst vor paar Wochen ein neues Motherboard + CPU geschrottet weil er es halt ohne Erdung einbauen wollte .. shit happens aber mit so etwas muss man dann halt auch rechnen


----------



## Rizoma (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Online-Handel: Rücksendungen könnten ab 2014 kostenpflichtig werden*

Dann hat er aber schon fast den Lotto Gewinn gehabt weil ein teil zu schrotten ist schon selten aber beide schrotten ist schon fast nicht möglich


----------



## Toffelwurst (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Online-Handel: Rücksendungen könnten ab 2014 kostenpflichtig werden*



Rizoma schrieb:


> Hier im Forum hat bestimmt jeder User ein Erdungsband zuhaue denn hier geht ja relativ wenig kaputt   Ich könnte sogar Wetten das hier nicht mal 10% der User wissen wie so nen teil aussieht  und gebrauchte Hardware wird hier ja genügend verscherbelt.


 
Richtig das ist ein Forum von größtenteils Computer Laien, die müssen nicht wissen was ein Erdungsband ist und ob jemand privat eines nutzt ist mir auch mehr als egal.
Es geht aber um den geschäftlichen Bereich und da ist Erdung Pflicht, wenn man mit Hardware hantiert.
Außerdem ist bei gebrauchter Hardware immer damit zu rechnen, dass diese durch unsachgemäße Handhabung beschädigt wird, das ist das Risiko beim Gebrauchthandel.
Es geht aktuell aber um Neuware bzw. Waren die von Shops als neu verkauft werden, obwohl diese schon geöffnet wurde und niemand weis, was damit gemacht wurde.


----------



## Benie (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Online-Handel: Rücksendungen könnten ab 2014 kostenpflichtig werden*

Ich weiß leider nicht was nen Erdungsband ist, aber das ist sicher das männliche Geschlechtsteil wenn es schlaff zu Boden hängt. 
Die weniger gut bestückt sind, haben also immer mit Risiken zu kämpfen beim Zusammenbau ihrer neuen Hardware


----------



## killer89 (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Online-Handel: Rücksendungen könnten ab 2014 kostenpflichtig werden*

Lang lebe die EU! Es gibt so viele unsinnige und verbraucherfeindliche Regelungen...  
Im Endeffekt könnte das allerdings auch dazu führen, dass die Ladengeschäfte wieder mehr Zulauf bekommen, weil man da ja seine Ware bei einem kulanten Geschäft direkt zurückbringen kann. Ausprobieren kann man einen USB-Stick, ein Gamepad oder eine Tastatur ja im Laden auch nicht wirklich. 

Bei Prozessoren, Grafikkarten etc. die von einigen OC-Junkies als nicht "tauglich" befunden wurden, mag das OK sein, da hier vermutlich viel zurück geht. Mir ist es bei einer Grafikkarte allerdings auch schon passiert, dass diese nicht so ausgestattet war, wie auf der Abbildung. Da habe ich bislang zum ersten und einzigen Mal Gebrauch von meinem Recht gemacht die Ware zurückzuschicken.

MfG


----------



## Skysnake (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Online-Handel: Rücksendungen könnten ab 2014 kostenpflichtig werden*

Das ist dann aber auch ein Mangel!

Das wird hiervon wiederum überhaupt nicht tangiert, sondern läuft wieder unter Gewährleistung, und somit Kostenlos.

Wie gesagt, es trifft nur diejenigen, die sich was bestellen, und dann feststellen: Och nö, passt mir jetzt doch nicht.


----------



## Klarostorix (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Online-Handel: Rücksendungen könnten ab 2014 kostenpflichtig werden*

Letztendlich lässt mich das kalt. Bin schließlich keiner, der seine Grafikkarte zurücksendet, nur weil sie weniger zu OCn geht als der Durchschnitt.


----------



## killer89 (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Online-Handel: Rücksendungen könnten ab 2014 kostenpflichtig werden*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Das ist dann aber auch ein Mangel!
> 
> Das wird hiervon wiederum überhaupt nicht tangiert, sondern läuft wieder unter Gewährleistung, und somit Kostenlos.
> 
> Wie gesagt, es trifft nur diejenigen, die sich was bestellen, und dann feststellen: Och nö, passt mir jetzt doch nicht.


Jein, wie war das doch: Abbildung muss nicht dem tatsächlichen Produkt entsprechen? Ebenso wie die erwähnten Tastaturen, USB-Sticks, Gamepads, die man ja nur leidlich testen kann. Mal abgesehen von Monitoren/Fernsehern, die im Laden womöglich perfekt eingestellt sind, zu Hause aber nicht das gewünschte Ergebnis liefern (ich denke da jetzt an die Leute, die sich den Fernseher im Netz kaufen, weil er da deutlich günstiger ist). Schuhe, Klamotten etc. die ja auch nicht immer so passen, wie gewünscht. Das ist besonders für Leute aus "strukturschwachen" Gegenden wichtig, so wie bei mir, oder die, die nicht die Zeit haben ewig lange einkaufen zu gehen oder die Lust dazu. Da wird im Netz bestellt, anprobiert und zurückgeschickt, was nicht passt.



Klarostorix schrieb:


> Letztendlich lässt mich das kalt. Bin  schließlich keiner, der seine Grafikkarte zurücksendet, nur weil sie  weniger zu OCn geht als der Durchschnitt.


 Da wirds aber einige geben..., vermutlich verschwindend gering, aber da gibts ja eben auch noch andere Richtungen (s.o.).

MfG


----------



## turbosnake (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Online-Handel: Rücksendungen könnten ab 2014 kostenpflichtig werden*

Du kannst davon ausgehen das TVs und Monitore, falsch eingestellt sind.
Die wollen nur verkaufen!


----------



## DaStash (10. Februar 2013)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Das ist dann aber auch ein Mangel!
> 
> Das wird hiervon wiederum überhaupt nicht tangiert, sondern läuft wieder unter Gewährleistung, und somit Kostenlos.
> 
> Wie gesagt, es trifft nur diejenigen, die sich was bestellen, und dann feststellen: Och nö, passt mir jetzt doch nicht.



Und wie will man das feststellen, schließlich muss man bei Widerruf kein Grund angeben?

MfG


----------



## Rolk (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Online-Handel: Rücksendungen könnten ab 2014 kostenpflichtig werden*

Finde ich gut. Weniger Risiko selbst Retourware angedreht zu bekommen.


----------



## Skysnake (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Online-Handel: Rücksendungen könnten ab 2014 kostenpflichtig werden*

indem du es sagst? 

Dann läuft das halt über die Gewährleistung und aus die Maus. Der Verkäufer hat die Chance zur Nacherfüllung, und wenn das offensichtlich nicht geht, kannst du direkt vom Kaufvertrag zurück treten.


----------



## DaStash (10. Februar 2013)

Skysnake schrieb:


> indem du es sagst?
> 
> Dann läuft das halt über die Gewährleistung und aus die Maus. Der Verkäufer hat die Chance zur Nacherfüllung, und wenn das offensichtlich nicht geht, kannst du direkt vom Kaufvertrag zurück treten.



Also wenn man nichts sagt muss man zahlen? Und wie läuft das dann bei Klamotten ab, welche ja oftmals einfach nicht passen?

MfG


----------



## Skysnake (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Online-Handel: Rücksendungen könnten ab 2014 kostenpflichtig werden*

...

Hatten wir nicht alle bereits festgestellt, das Mode/Kleidung komplett was anderes als Hardware ist?

Die großen Modeanbieter haben ja auch schon signalisiert, dass sich da nichts ändert bei Ihnen, was ja auch verständlich ist. Versandhäuser machen das ja schon seid zich Jahren/Jahrzehnten so.


----------



## flasha (11. Februar 2013)

Dank Amazon gibt's aber kaum noch Versandhäuser.


----------



## keinnick (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Online-Handel: Rücksendungen könnten ab 2014 kostenpflichtig werden*



DaStash schrieb:


> Wenn das den Paketzustellern zu gute kommt, ok, denn diese leiden unter den zunehmenden Onlinekäufen sehr stark. Ansonsten haben sich ja schon die ersten größeren Unternehmen gemeldet und gesagt bei ihnen wird sich das nicht ändern. Dazu gehörten Zalando und Amazon(glaub ich).
> MfG



Ich verstehe nicht ganz wie Du das meinst. Ich glaube den Paketzustellern wie DHL und Co. kommt es eher zu Gute, dass derzeit so viele Pakete zurückgeschickt werden. Sollte sich die Zahl der (zurück-)gesendeten Pakete nennenswert verringern, wäre das für die Paketzusteller doch eher schlecht oder meinst Du nicht?

Zum Thema:

Ich bin da eher uneinig ob das gut oder schlecht ist. Einerseits ist es natürlich praktisch und bequem alles mögliche kostenlos und auch bei Nichtgefallen zurückschicken zu können. Andererseits mache ich das fast nie, kann mir aber dennoch sicher sein, dass mir der Händler diesen "Service" bereits auf den Kaufpreis aufgeschlagen hat obwohl ich ihn in den wenigsten fällen nutze. Insofern würde ich dazu tendieren, Rücksendungen (ausgenommen Falschlieferungen und Gewährleistungsfälle) kostenpflichtig zu machen, sofern sich das zukünftig auf die Preise positiv auswirkt, woran ich allerdings nicht wirlich glaube


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Online-Handel: Rücksendungen könnten ab 2014 kostenpflichtig werden*

Minderheiten haben den Vorteil gekippt weil die mal eben was bestellen und wenn die Erwartung nicht so  ausfällt wie gewünscht wird es Retour gegeben. Kein Händler kann es sich auf auf lange Sicht leisten angebrochene Hardware zu horten bzw mit Abschlag zu verkaufen.


----------



## DaStash (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Online-Handel: Rücksendungen könnten ab 2014 kostenpflichtig werden*



Skysnake schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Hatten wir nicht alle bereits festgestellt, das Mode/Kleidung komplett was anderes als Hardware ist?
> 
> Die großen Modeanbieter haben ja auch schon signalisiert, dass sich da nichts ändert bei Ihnen, was ja auch verständlich ist. Versandhäuser machen das ja schon seid zich Jahren/Jahrzehnten so.


Wie gesagt. Die zwei wöche Widerrufsfrist gibt es aus dem Grunde, dass man die bestellte Ware testen kann. Warum man das im Rahmen dessen wie man es in Geschäften auch machen kann, Hardware davon ausschliessen soll, erschliesst sich mir nicht wirklich. In einem Ladengeschäft kann ich Fernseher beispielsweise auch vor dem Kauf testen. Sollte dabei das Produkt beschädigt werden, tritt ja die Wertminderungsklausel ein. Von daher sehe ich da keinerlei Probleme. Das mit den Versandkosten, wie ich bereits schrieb, würde ich akzeptieren, wenn die Zustellerindustrie also die ganzen Paketfahrer und Logistikmitarbieter davon profitieren würden. 



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Minderheiten haben den Vorteil gekippt weil die mal eben was bestellen und wenn die Erwartung nicht so ausfällt wie gewünscht wird es Retour gegeben. Kein Händler kann es sich auf auf lange Sicht leisten angebrochene Hardware zu horten bzw mit Abschlag zu verkaufen.


Naja, ich denke nicht das so viele Produkte beschädigt wieder zurückgehen. Die meisten gefallen einfach nicht, gehen zurück und werden weiter verkauft, ohne das es zu irgendwelchen Problemen kommt.



keinnick schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht ganz wie Du das meinst. Ich glaube den Paketzustellern wie DHL und Co. kommt es eher zu Gute, dass derzeit so viele Pakete zurückgeschickt werden. Sollte sich die Zahl der (zurück-)gesendeten Pakete nennenswert verringern, wäre das für die Paketzusteller doch eher schlecht oder meinst Du nicht?


Ich glaube 3 von 4 Paketen sind Amazonpakete. DIe Fluten die Zusteller und diese schaffen es kaum in den vorgegebenen Zeiten auszuliefern. Das bedeutet Lohnabzug und da dieser eh schon sehr gering ist, verdienen die MItarbeiter kaum noch etwas(Drittanbieter). Und denen sollte das dann zugute kommen, was natürlich unrealistisch ist aber richtig wäre es.

MfG


----------



## docdent (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Online-Handel: Rücksendungen könnten ab 2014 kostenpflichtig werden*



flasha schrieb:


> Dank Amazon gibt's aber kaum noch Versandhäuser.


Dank der Schlafmützigkeit der Versandhäuser gibt es kam noch Versandhäuser. Amazon begann hier als Online-Buchhändler. Quelle, Neckermann & Co hatten riesige Startvorteile - nämlich die komplette Logistik. Daraus konnte sie jedoch keinen Vorteil schöpfen, weil ihr Internet-Auftritt und Service katastrophal war. Sie haben Amazon genügend Zeit gelassen, das Produktspektrum zu erweitern, die Logistik aufzubauen und zu perfektionieren. Inzwischen ist Amazon darin weitaus besser, als die ehemalige Konkurrenten je waren.



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Minderheiten haben den Vorteil gekippt weil die mal eben was bestellen und wenn die Erwartung nicht so  ausfällt wie gewünscht wird es Retour gegeben. Kein Händler kann es sich auf auf lange Sicht leisten angebrochene Hardware zu horten bzw mit Abschlag zu verkaufen.


Da es aber die meisten Händler noch gibt, haben sie die Kosten wohl umgelegt. Auf Produktpreise und Versandkosten. Reichelt z.B. hatte bei der Einführung des Rückgaberechts seine Versandkosten mit Hinweis auf die neu auferlegten Rücksendekosten fast verdoppelt.


Für mich ist das Rückgaberecht für den PC-Bastler grundsätzlich ein Segen, denn früher gab es das Problem, dass neu gekaufte Komponenten nicht so richtig liefen. Beim Versuch der Rückgabe gab es dann oft Diskussionen, weil das gute Stück ja nicht defekt war, sondern nur in meinem PC nicht (stabil/zufriedenstellend) lief. Mit der Frage, ob wirklich ein Defekt oder nur ein Kompatibilitätsproblem vorliegt, muss ich mich jetzt nicht mehr herumärgern.


----------



## DaStash (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Online-Handel: Rücksendungen könnten ab 2014 kostenpflichtig werden*



docdent schrieb:


> Da es aber die meisten Händler noch gibt, haben sie die Kosten wohl umgelegt. Auf Produktpreise und Versandkosten. Reichelt z.B. hatte bei der Einführung des Rückgaberechts seine Versandkosten mit Hinweis auf die neu auferlegten Rücksendekosten fast verdoppelt.


Genau so ist es. Als ob irgend jemand einem irgendwas schenkt. 

MfG


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Online-Handel: Rücksendungen könnten ab 2014 kostenpflichtig werden*

Ich hatte ja nicht gesagt das die Retouren Schäden aufweisen, nur ist halt ein Aufwand nötig die Hardware zu überprüfen und möglicherweise in einen Zustand zu verbringen das man es ohne schlechtes Gewissen weiter verkaufen kann.


----------



## Skysnake (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Online-Handel: Rücksendungen könnten ab 2014 kostenpflichtig werden*



DaStash schrieb:


> Wie gesagt. Die zwei wöche Widerrufsfrist gibt es aus dem Grunde, dass man die bestellte Ware testen kann. Warum man das im Rahmen dessen wie man es in Geschäften auch machen kann, Hardware davon ausschliessen soll, erschliesst sich mir nicht wirklich. In einem Ladengeschäft kann ich Fernseher beispielsweise auch vor dem Kauf testen. Sollte dabei das Produkt beschädigt werden, tritt ja die Wertminderungsklausel ein. Von daher sehe ich da keinerlei Probleme. Das mit den Versandkosten, wie ich bereits schrieb, würde ich akzeptieren, wenn die Zustellerindustrie also die ganzen Paketfahrer und Logistikmitarbieter davon profitieren würden.


nen neuen Fernseher kannst du aber auch nicht im Ladengeschäft testen...

Genauso wenig wie nen Monitor....

Du kannst dir die Vorführmodelle anschauen, aber das wars dann auch. Ob dein GErät dann ein Pixelfehler hat, kannst du nicht feststellen, und hast dann auch einfach PECH, wenn du den entsprechenden Service nicht dazu kaufst. Das wird wahrscheinlich nicht mal der Laden um die Ecke machen... Das Gerät kann er dann nämlich in die Tonne treten, wenn ein Pixelfehler da ist.

Als Onlinekäufer würdest du aber dich voll auf im Recht sehen, und das Rücktrittsrecht ausnutzen. Du HAST das Gerät aber in Betrieb genommen, und damit ist das dann eigentlich nicht mehr möglich... Die ganzen Versender sind abe viel zu Kullant, dadurch hat sich dieser Irrglaube leider entwickelt, mit all seinen Auswüchsen...

Also bitte, lass die Kich im Dorf. Du kannst mir aber gern die Adresse+Telefonnummer von dem Laden zukommen lassen, der das macht. Pixelfehlerservices sind teuer... 




> Naja, ich denke nicht das so viele Produkte beschädigt wieder zurückgehen. Die meisten gefallen einfach nicht, gehen zurück und werden weiter verkauft, ohne das es zu irgendwelchen Problemen kommt.


Überleg mal, allein wie viele hier GANZ stolz () davon berichten, wie Sie sich ne neue GPU gekauft haben, und die dann doch ne OC Krücke sein, und deswegen zurück ging.... 

Das Problem ist doch, das diese Assis eben nicht nur ein Produkt durchnudeln, sondern gleich 5, 10 oder 20...


----------



## DaStash (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Online-Handel: Rücksendungen könnten ab 2014 kostenpflichtig werden*



Skysnake schrieb:


> nen neuen Fernseher kannst du aber auch nicht im Ladengeschäft testen...
> 
> Genauso wenig wie nen Monitor....
> 
> ...


 Ja, genau und das ist nicht zwangsläufig verboten. Wenn es nach dem Testgebrauch nicht mehr neuwertig ist muss man ja auch mit einer Wertminderung rechnen, was auch absolut gerechtfertigt ist. 


> Also bitte, lass die Kich im Dorf. Du kannst mir aber gern die Adresse+Telefonnummer von dem Laden zukommen lassen, der das macht. Pixelfehlerservices sind teuer...


 K&M in Berlin beispielsweise. Da konnte ich ein eingebautes MB innerhalb von zwei Wochen zurückgeben und da ich es sehr sorgfältig behandelt habe bekam ich auch keine Wertminderung.


> Überleg mal, allein wie viele hier GANZ stolz () davon berichten, wie Sie sich ne neue GPU gekauft haben, und die dann doch ne OC Krücke sein, und deswegen zurück ging....  Das Problem ist doch, das diese Assis eben nicht nur ein Produkt durchnudeln, sondern gleich 5, 10 oder 20...


Und wenn Siegel kaputt sind, wobei ich mich bei GPU´s an keine erinnern kann und die Karten benutzt aussehen, dann gehen die nicht zu 100% zurück, sondern entsprechend der Wertminderung reduziert. Das ist doch ok, vor allem wenn es der Händler nicht bemängelt. Was soll man denn da den Verbraucher vorwerfen, dass er das nutzt was ihm eingeräumt wird? Davon mal ab denke ich das wirklich nur ein kleiner, klitze kleiner Bruchteil der Käufer so extrem wie von dir beschrieben handelt.



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich hatte ja nicht gesagt das die Retouren Schäden aufweisen, nur ist halt ein Aufwand nötig die Hardware zu überprüfen und möglicherweise in einen Zustand zu verbringen das man es ohne schlechtes Gewissen weiter verkaufen kann.


Und Händler kalkulieren so etwas vorab in die Preise mit rein. Niemand schenkt einem etwas. 

MfG


----------



## loco30 (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Online-Handel: Rücksendungen könnten ab 2014 kostenpflichtig werden*

Finde ich sehr gut.

Auch wenn, wie immer, nur die Unschuldige trifft. 

Aber abgesehen davon, weiss ich nicht was für ein Problem ist 10, 15 Euro für ein Laptop oder TV Versand zu zahlen. Ihr seid einfach zu verwöhnt. 

Ich wohne in der Schweiz und hier gibts 14 Tage Rückgaberecht nicht. Ausnahme, ist wenn der Artikel nicht die Produktbeschereibung entspricht, was sehr selten ist.
Sonst, gekauft ist gekauft. Wenn es dir nicht gefällt, Pech gehabt. Du kannst es wegschmeissen, oder günstiger verkaufen, und dann ist der Verlust noch grösser als diese 10-15 Euro.


----------



## docdent (11. Februar 2013)

Skysnake schrieb:


> nen neuen Fernseher kannst du aber auch nicht im Ladengeschäft testen...
> (...)
> Als Onlinekäufer würdest du aber dich voll auf im Recht sehen, und das Rücktrittsrecht ausnutzen. Du HAST das Gerät aber in Betrieb genommen, und damit ist das dann eigentlich nicht mehr möglich... Die ganzen Versender sind abe viel zu Kullant, dadurch hat sich dieser Irrglaube leider entwickelt, mit all seinen Auswüchsen...
> (...)
> Überleg mal, allein wie viele hier GANZ stolz davon berichten, wie Sie sich ne neue GPU gekauft haben, und die dann doch ne OC Krücke sein, und deswegen zurück ging.... Das Problem ist doch, das diese Assis eben nicht nur ein Produkt durchnudeln, sondern gleich 5, 10 oder 20...



Von einem Fernseher kann ich aber meistens das Vorführmodell im Laden im Betrieb sehen, bei guten Läden und etwas Zeit zeigen die mir auch mein gekauftes Exemplar vorab. Trotzdem hast Du recht: Das Rückgaberecht verbessert die Stellung des Verbrauchers gegenüber früher. Allerdings ist die Produktwelt auch weitaus komplizierter als vor über 100 Jahren, als das BGB verfasst wurde. Ich finde es wurde höchste Zeit für diesen Schritt!

Mit Kulanz hat das Verhalten der meisten Händler nichts zu tun. Die Rechtssprechung hat hier klar entschieden, dass es Risiko des Händlers ist, wenn das zurückgegebene Produkt sich so (z.B. wegen angerissener Verpackung) nicht mehr als neuwertig verkaufen lässt. Das kann m.E. auch nicht anders sein, denn sonst ließe sich das Rückgaberecht ja durch geschicktes Verpackungsdesign (ich sag mal nur: Blister) und astronomische Wertminderungsforderungen bequem aushebeln.

Dass es genügend egoistisch handelnde Kunden gibt, die 10 Produkte bestellen, in dem Wissen, 9 zurückzugeben, ist dabei genauso ärgerlich wie wohl unausweichlich. Allerdings landen die bei vielen Firmen schnell auf der schwarzen Liste und werden einfach nicht mehr beliefert. Und das ist auch richtig so. Schließlich zahlen wir Anderen das alle mit!



loco30 schrieb:


> Aber abgesehen davon, weiss ich nicht was für ein Problem ist 10, 15 Euro für ein Laptop oder TV Versand zu zahlen. Ihr seid einfach zu verwöhnt.
> 
> Ich wohne in der Schweiz und hier gibts 14 Tage Rückgaberecht nicht. Ausnahme, ist wenn der Artikel nicht die Produktbeschereibung entspricht, was sehr selten ist.
> Sonst, gekauft ist gekauft. Wenn es dir nicht gefällt, Pech gehabt. Du kannst es wegschmeissen, oder günstiger verkaufen, und dann ist der Verlust noch grösser als diese 10-15 Euro.


Auch wenn ich nach dem Motto "geteiltes Leid ist halbes Leid" eine gewissen Beteiligung des Käufers an Rücksendekosten nicht verkehrt finde, wird es schon wieder grenzwertig, wenn die Versandkosten zu hoch sind. Einen Plasma-TV verschickt man sicher nicht für 15€.

Und grade Fernseher würde ich nie online kaufen, wenn ich ihn nicht zurückgeben kann. Testberichte und Anschauen im Laden sind eine Sache - die Wirkung zu Hause ist eine ganz andere. Ich denke das wissen auch die Online-Shops. In bestimmte Branchen (Mode etc.) könnten die ohne das Rückgaberecht nämlich nie soviel Umsatz machen.

Insofern freu ich mich, dass ich jetzt mal einen Punkt kenne, in der die EU wirklich fortschrittlicher ist als die Schweiz


----------



## Supeq (11. Februar 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> Wenn das den Paketzustellern zu gute kommt, ok, denn diese leiden unter den zunehmenden Onlinekäufen sehr stark.



Die Paketzusteller leiden ? sorry aber das ist doch genau die Branche welche am meisten von den ganzen Rücksendungen profitiert.

Edit: Grad deine Antwort weiter oben entdeckt, in der du argumentierst das die Paketdienstleister von Bestellungen überschwemmt werden, was zu Lohnsekungen bei den Angestellten führt. 
Das ist ökonomischer Unsinn, denn das wäre die erste Branche die aufgrund zuvieler Aufträge "leidet"!


----------



## DaStash (11. Februar 2013)

Supeq schrieb:


> Die Paketzusteller leiden ? sorry aber das ist doch genau die Branche welche am meisten von den ganzen Rücksendungen profitiert.
> 
> Edit: Grad deine Antwort weiter oben entdeckt, in der du argumentierst das die Paketdienstleister von Bestellungen überschwemmt werden, was zu Lohnsekungen bei den Angestellten führt.
> Das ist ökonomischer Unsinn, denn das wäre die erste Branche die aufgrund zuvieler Aufträge "leidet"!


 
Das ist kein Unsinn. Die Mitarbeiter kriegen dort Niedrigstlöhne bei steigender Arbeitsbelastung. Teilweise sind das dann nur 5€ die Stunde. Ich poste dazu gleich mal einen Link.

Hier ein paar Links zu dem Thema:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ROWCl5Q4N4Q
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/medien/undercover-bei-rtl-wallraff-traegt-der-anderen-last-1.1370558

MfG


----------



## Skysnake (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Online-Handel: Rücksendungen könnten ab 2014 kostenpflichtig werden*

Und wo ist da der Kunde/Versender dran Schuld?

Das ist Marktwirtschaft auf die Spitze getrieben. Die Leute lassen es halt auch mit sich machen, und dagegen kann nur die Politik etwas machen durch Mindestlöhne, und eben eine rigiede verfolgung der gesetzlichen Auflagen/Bestimmungen.


----------



## turbosnake (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Online-Handel: Rücksendungen könnten ab 2014 kostenpflichtig werden*

Mit den Monitoren sind dann die Shops selber Schuld wenn die Monitore wegen Pixelfehlern zurück gehen, dann das P/L es dor testen zulassen nicht stimmt.


----------



## Skysnake (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Online-Handel: Rücksendungen könnten ab 2014 kostenpflichtig werden*

Die sind an gar nichts schuld... 

Du hast KEINE GARANTIE auf keine Pixelfehler! Und wenn du das Gerät in Betrieb nimmst, anders kannst du es ja nicht erkennen, hast du eben keine REcht mehr auf den Widerruf aus dem Fernabsatzgesetz....


----------



## turbosnake (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Online-Handel: Rücksendungen könnten ab 2014 kostenpflichtig werden*

Selbst die Südkorea Monitore habe eine maximale Pixelfehleranzahl garantiert!
Es kann doch nicht sein das ich in DE schlechter dastehe, als wenn das Ding um die halbe Welt geschift wird?

Und im Laden würde ich drauf stehen das ich mir vorher anschauen kann, also werde ich es Online genauso machen.


----------



## Skysnake (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Online-Handel: Rücksendungen könnten ab 2014 kostenpflichtig werden*

Dir wird aber nahezu jeder Händler den Vogel zeigen. Die haben ja nicht ohne Grund die Pixelfehler Services für gutes Geld im Programm....

Und natürlich gibt es ein maximum für die Pixelfehler. 20 oder 30 dürfen nicht kaputt sein. Wenn ich es aber richtig im Kopf habe, sind bei 1920x1080 bis zu 5 Pixelfehler kein Mangel. DU hast also kein Recht auf Nachbesserung, sondern musst damit leben, wenn du keine Garantie abgeschlossen hast, für die du extra blechst.

Die willst du dir aber eben über das Rücktrittsrecht im Onlinehandel "erschleichen", was nicht ok ist...


----------



## DaStash (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Online-Handel: Rücksendungen könnten ab 2014 kostenpflichtig werden*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Die willst du dir aber eben über das Rücktrittsrecht im Onlinehandel "erschleichen", was nicht ok ist...


Was hat das mit erschleichen zu tun, wenn ich vorab einen Monitor genau auf solche Fehler hin überprüfen möchte und mir das "ausdrücklich" per Gesetzt "erlaubt" ist bzw. Händler das aus Kulanz zugestehen?

MfG


----------



## turbosnake (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Online-Handel: Rücksendungen könnten ab 2014 kostenpflichtig werden*

Moralisch fragwürdig, aber laut § erlaubt. Da habe ich nun kein Problem nimmt, hat der Händler halt Pech, wenn ich das Gefühl habe das er mich Abzocken will.
Und 5 bei 1080p sind extrem viel, wenn man sich mal das hier anschaut: New ACHIEVA Shimian QH270-Lite 27" LED Quad HD DVI 2560x1440 16:9 6ms PC Monitor | eBay
1 in der Mitte Fehlerhaft, mehr als 5 aussen :fehlerhaft und das bei WQHD und nichtmal den besten Panel.


----------



## Skysnake (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Online-Handel: Rücksendungen könnten ab 2014 kostenpflichtig werden*



DaStash schrieb:


> Was hat das mit erschleichen zu tun, wenn ich vorab einen Monitor genau auf solche Fehler hin überprüfen möchte und mir das "ausdrücklich" per Gesetzt "erlaubt" ist bzw. Händler das aus Kulanz zugestehen?
> 
> MfG


 ...

Dann sag mir mal, wie du einen Pixelfehler OHNE "inbetriebnahme des Geräts" feststellen willst.... nochmals sobald das Gerät in Betrieb genommen wird, erlische das Rücktrittsrecht aus dem Fernabsatzgesetz... 

Für was verlinke und zitiere ich eigentlich die relevanten passagen, wenn eh keiner liest...



turbosnake schrieb:


> Moralisch fragwürdig, aber laut § erlaubt. Da habe ich nun kein Problem nimmt, hat der Händler halt Pech, wenn ich das Gefühl habe das er mich Abzocken will.
> Und 5 bei 1080p sind extrem viel, wenn man sich mal das hier anschaut: New ACHIEVA Shimian QH270-Lite 27" LED Quad HD DVI 2560x1440 16:9 6ms PC Monitor | eBay
> 1 in der Mitte Fehlerhaft, mehr als 5 aussen :fehlerhaft und das bei WQHD und nichtmal den besten Panel.


 
Und? Wenn dir die Konditionen nicht passen, dann nimm halt den Service in Anspruch! Dafür gibt es ihn...

Leute, das ist doch genau das was ich meine. Das Fernabsatzgesetz wird leider immer wieder total falsch interpretiert, was dazu führt, das die Leute sich auch noch im Recht sehen, wenn Sie einfach nicht im Recht sind...

Der Gelackmeierte daran ist nur der Händler, der sich kaum wehren kann....

PS:
Pokerclock kannst du es ihnen bitte erklären, dir glauben Sie vielleicht...


----------



## DaStash (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Online-Handel: Rücksendungen könnten ab 2014 kostenpflichtig werden*



Skysnake schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Dann sag mir mal, wie du einen Pixelfehler OHNE "inbetriebnahme des Geräts" feststellen willst.... nochmals sobald das Gerät in Betrieb genommen wird, erlische das Rücktrittsrecht aus dem Fernabsatzgesetz...
> 
> Für was verlinke und zitiere ich eigentlich die relevanten passagen, wenn eh keiner liest...


 Laut Prad stimmt das nicht was du sagst.:
"Das Fernabsatzgesetz (FAG) (auch Fernabsatzrecht; seit 2002 eingegliedert im Schuldrechtsmodernisierungsgesetz) regelt zusammenfassend die Rechtsverhältnisse bei sogenannten Fernabsatzverträgen, also z.B. beim Kauf eines TFT über das Internet von einem gewerblichen Verkäufer. Im BGB finden sich die entsprechenden Passagen unter § 312 b, c, d und e. Für den Verbraucher eröffnet es die Möglichkeit, die erworbene Ware innerhalb von 14 Tagen nach Eingang der Lieferung an den Händler zurückzusenden. Sofern bereits eine Zahlung geleistet wurde, muss der Händler den vollen Betrag zurückerstatten, nebst den Rücksendekosten, wenn der Gegenwert der Ware über 40,00 Euro liegt - i. d. R. sind das 7,00 Euro für ein versichertes Postpaket. *Die Rücksendung kann ohne Angabe von Gründen erfolgen, weil das Gerät zum Beispiel optisch nicht gefällt, Schlieren sichtbar sind, deutlich störende Pixelfehler auftreten oder die Ausleuchtung schlecht ist. Das Gerät kann somit auch dann zurückgeschickt werden, wenn die **Pixelfehlertoleranz** der jeweiligen Pixelfehlerklasse nicht überschritten wird."*

Allerdings steht es dem Händler zu, in den AGB´s gesonderte Punkte einzutragen, wie das ein Gerät nicht entsiegelt etc. werden darf. In dem Fall ist es ratsam auf Händler umzusteigen welche das "nicht" explizit ausschliessen, wie Amazon zum Beispiel.

Quelle: PRAD | Reportage | TFT-Kauf: Fernabsatzgesetz und Pixelfehlertest


> Und? Wenn dir die Konditionen nicht passen, dann nimm halt den Service in Anspruch! Dafür gibt es ihn...


 Warum soll ich für einen service zahlen, der eigentlich, nach meiner Auffassung, durch die normale Grantie, siehe oben, abgedeckt ist? 


> Leute, das ist doch genau das was ich meine. Das Fernabsatzgesetz wird leider immer wieder total falsch interpretiert, was dazu führt, das die Leute sich auch noch im Recht sehen, wenn Sie einfach nicht im Recht sind...
> 
> Der Gelackmeierte daran ist nur der Händler, der sich kaum wehren kann....
> 
> ...


Ja Pockerclock, dass wäre mal eine Maßnahme! Als Beispiel würde ich da den von skysnake zitierten TFT Monitor Fall nehmen, welcher sich ja nicht mit den Angaben von Prad deckt.

MfG


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Online-Handel: Rücksendungen könnten ab 2014 kostenpflichtig werden*



Mystik schrieb:


> Wäsche online zu bestellen verstehe ich eh nicht, da ist es doch echt einfacher in nen Laden zu gehen und die Sachen auch direkt anzuprobieren..



Wenn die Läden denn mal das hätten, was man braucht... (idealerweise noch zu Preisen, die nicht 80% über online liegen...)



DaStash schrieb:


> Also bei k&m konhte ich sogar im Laden ein bereits eingebautes mb anstandslos zurückgeben ohne Wertminderung. ^^



Ich hab bei nem Händler-für-den-ich-hier-garantiert-keine-Werbung-mache mal Übergangsweise eine FX5200 gekauft und später zum Vollpreis zurückgegeben, weil die im Laden mir eine angemessene Gewährleistungsabwicklung für meine 6800GT verweigert haben und ich somit erstmal 2-3 Wochen mit der Zentrale verhandeln musste. (nicht dass ich nach den ganzen Scherereien den Rest- bzw. Wiederbeschaffungswert ersetzt bekommen hätte, aber zumindest habe ich nicht mehr alzu viel Miese gemacht)



Rizoma schrieb:


> Hier im Forum hat bestimmt jeder User ein Erdungsband zuhaue denn hier geht ja relativ wenig kaputt   Ich könnte sogar Wetten das hier nicht mal 10% der User wissen wie so nen teil aussieht  und gebrauchte Hardware wird hier ja genügend verscherbelt.



Gerüchten zu Folge soll es im hiesigen Dunstkries Redaktionen geben, bei denen schonmal 1-2 Dutzend Grafikkarten auf einem Haufen im Regal lagen/liegen... (zugegeben: War ein Metallregal, also ggf. geerdet  )




Skysnake schrieb:


> Das ist dann aber auch ein Mangel!
> 
> Das wird hiervon wiederum überhaupt nicht tangiert, sondern läuft wieder unter Gewährleistung, und somit Kostenlos.



Jein. Oftmals gibt es auch Eigenschaften, die online nicht oder nur eingeschränkt beschrieben werden. Natürlich kannst du dann versuchen, dass im Rahmen der Gewährleistung als Mangel zu regeln, da landest du aber ggf. in einem Rechtsstreit, wenn das Produkt 1:1 dem entspricht, was der Hersteller nun einmal liefert. De facto liegt hier eher ein nicht-gefallen vor. Aber eins, dass der Händler mit seiner unzureichenden/irreführenden Beschreibung zu verantworten hat.




Skysnake schrieb:


> nen neuen Fernseher kannst du aber auch nicht im Ladengeschäft testen...
> 
> Genauso wenig wie nen Monitor....
> 
> Du kannst dir die Vorführmodelle anschauen, aber das wars dann auch.



Also wenn ich im Laden sehen möchte, ob mein mitzunehmendes Exemplar auch die Bildeigenschaften (Stichwort: Schwankende Farbtreue) aufweist, dann möchte ich einmal den Händler sehen, der mir das verweigert. Einmal sehen. Kein zweites Mal...

Davon abgesehen: Selbst an einem Vorführmodell kann ich Eigenschaften wie Geräuschentwicklung, Helligkeitsregelbereich, Flimmerneigung, etc. beurteilen. Kann ich bei einem Onlinekauf alles erst im Rahmen des Testbetriebes. Ähnliches gilt z.B. für alles aus dem Audio-Bereich: Es ist vollkommen normal, dass du im Laden probehören kannst. Das wird beim Onlinekauf nicht gelingen, ohne die Verpackung zu öffnen.

Für die Händler ist das natürlich schlecht, weil man es den Produkten z.T. ansieht. Das ist aber ein Problem, dass die Händler letztlich weitergeben müssen: Durch Forderung nach sinnvollen Verpackungen an die Hersteller und durch entsprechende Abzüge für Unachtsame Testkäufer. Aber nicht durch generelle Preisaufschläge.




Skysnake schrieb:


> Dir wird aber nahezu jeder Händler den Vogel zeigen. Die haben ja nicht ohne Grund die Pixelfehler Services für gutes Geld im Programm....



Die meisten haben das nicht.


----------



## turbosnake (11. Februar 2013)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Der Gelackmeierte daran ist nur der Händler, der sich kaum wehren kann....
> 
> ...


Einige Shops werben sogar damit das es 30 Tage das Geld zurück gibt zB thomann.
Sind zwar Audiosachen...


----------



## DaStash (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Online-Handel: Rücksendungen könnten ab 2014 kostenpflichtig werden*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Einige Shops werben sogar damit das es 30 Tage das Geld zurück gibt zB thomann.


Jop, die meisten großen Händler machen das. 

MfG


----------



## docdent (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Online-Handel: Rücksendungen könnten ab 2014 kostenpflichtig werden*



DaStash schrieb:


> Allerdings steht es dem Händler zu, in den AGB´s gesonderte Punkte einzutragen, wie das ein Gerät nicht entsiegelt etc. werden darf. In dem Fall ist es ratsam auf Händler umzusteigen welche das "nicht" explizit ausschliessen, wie Amazon zum Beispiel.
> Quelle:
> MfG



Diese Quelle ist total veraltet. Wie der BGH 2010 im "[URL="http://www.aufrecht.de/beitraege-unserer-anwaelte/e-commerce/internetkauf-wasserbetten-ausprobieren-und-danach-zuruecksenden.html"]Wasserbettenurteil" festgestellt hat, muss der Händler immer die vollen Kosten zurückerstatten, wenn das Produkt "normal ausprobiert" und zurückgeschickt wurde.

In dem besagten Fall hatte der Händler versucht, den nicht unbeträchtlichen Wertverlust eines einmal befüllten Wasserbettes durch einen Klausel zu verhindern, dass er bei der Erstattung des Kaufpreises einen Schadenersatz abziehen wollte, falls das Wasserbett entsiegelt und befüllt wurde. Dies hat der BGH für unwirksam erklärt.


----------



## DaStash (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Online-Handel: Rücksendungen könnten ab 2014 kostenpflichtig werden*

Um so besser / noch Verbraucher freundlicher. 

MfG


----------



## Skysnake (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Online-Handel: Rücksendungen könnten ab 2014 kostenpflichtig werden*

Ich kenne das Urteil, es ist aber extrem umstritten, und auch nicht so einfach auf andere Bereiche umlegbar. DAS ist auch das große Problem an diesem Urteil....

BTT -> Monitor

Ich hab noch keinen Laden gesehen, wo ich DEN Monitor anschließen lassen kann, den ich haben will. Ist auch logisch. Es gibt nen Aussteller maximal, und das wars. Zudem lässt sich alles andere aus den technischen Daten ermitteln, und GENAU da kommen wir eben wieder zum Kernpunkt. HArdware ist vollumfänglich durch die technischen Eigenschaften beschrieben. Wie willst du das Liegeverhalten eines Wasserbettest quantifizieren? Eben gar nicht. Das kann man nicht. Genau wie bei Bekleidung, das ist aber eben was komplett anderes als Technik.

Das BGH macht echt viele vernünftige Entscheidungen, aber das ist auch mal wieder son Knaller wie Sie vor einigen Jahren auch im WEG-Recht rausgelassen haben....


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Online-Handel: Rücksendungen könnten ab 2014 kostenpflichtig werden*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Zudem lässt sich alles andere aus den technischen Daten ermitteln, und GENAU da kommen wir eben wieder zum Kernpunkt.


 
Geh in nen Mediamarkt rein und zeig mir einen Monitor, bei dem auf der Packung die kalibrierte Farbtemperatur angegeben ist. Oder die Lautstärke der Stromversorgung. Oder die Frequenz der Backlightansteuerung. Bei >80% wirst du nicht einmal deren Regelbereich vorfinden.


----------



## turbosnake (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Online-Handel: Rücksendungen könnten ab 2014 kostenpflichtig werden*

Um mir die Fahrtkosten zu ersparen wenn er zu viele Pixelfehler hat oder um ihn mir mal anschauen kann wenn kein Austeller da ist/
Das wäre mal ein einfaches Argument, als die über  mir.


----------



## Skysnake (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Online-Handel: Rücksendungen könnten ab 2014 kostenpflichtig werden*

Es gibt genug Gerichtsendscheidungen, das ein Verkäufer nicht verpflichtet ist, die GENAU dein Gerät zu zeigen, und bei Pixelfehlern du in gewissem Rahmen eben einfach Pech hast.

Wie gesagt, auch das BGH macht teilweise "schlechte" Urteile, da Sie zu viel Interpretationsspielraum lassen. 

Eigentlich wäre da aber der Gesetzgeber gefordert einfach klarere Regeln aufzustellen. Aber seis drum. Die Diskussion führt zu nichts. Die Fronten sind verhärtet, und est höchstrichterliche Urteile werden da mit der Zeit klarheit verschaffen.

Man sollte aber auf jeden Fall sein Handeln immer reflektieren, um zu erkennen, ob man nicht gerade an dem Ast sägt, auf dem man sitzt...


----------



## Pokerclock (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Online-Handel: Rücksendungen könnten ab 2014 kostenpflichtig werden*

Die Sache mir dem Wertersatz wegen (übermäßiger) Nutzung der Ware bei deren Prüfung ist eine etwas heikle Angelegenheit. Das Fernabsatz*recht* (das Fernabsatzgesetz gibt es nicht mehr) wurde 2011 diesbezüglich geändert. Alles, was davor auf diesen Fall Bezug nimmt ist veraltet und daher nicht geeignet zur rechtlichen Beurteilung des Falls. Die Regelungen stehen nun im §312e I BGB (Achtung, den gab es schon früher mit komplett anderen Regelungsinhalt).

Wichtig ist dieser Satz:



> (1) Bei Fernabsatzverträgen über die Lieferung von Waren hat der  Verbraucher abweichend von § 357 Absatz 1 Wertersatz für Nutzungen nach  den Vorschriften über den gesetzlichen Rücktritt nur zu leisten, 1.soweit  er die Ware in einer Art und Weise genutzt hat, die *über die Prüfung  der Eigenschaften und der Funktionsweise hinausgeht*, und
> 2.wenn  er zuvor vom Unternehmer auf diese Rechtsfolge hingewiesen und nach §  360 Absatz 1 oder 2 über sein Widerrufs- oder Rückgaberecht belehrt  worden ist oder von beidem anderweitig Kenntnis erlangt hat.


Jetzt kann man sich natürlich darüber streiten, was mit "Eigenschaften" und "Funktionsweise" gemeint ist. Ich musste auch selbst erst einmal suchen, denn alles, was in Form eines Kommentars darauf Bezug nimmt, ist kostenpflichtig. 

Zum Glück ist die Drucksache 855/10 vom Bundesrat in Form eines PDF frei zugänglich. Die erklärt etwas genauer, was damit gemeint ist. Auf Seite 17 unten geht's los. Ich erspare es mir jetzt das noch einmal zu erklären. Jeden den es interessiert soll es bitte selbst lesen. 

http://www.umwelt-online.de/PDFBR/2010/0855_2D10.pdf

Das Wichtige zusammengefasst:



> Soweit gezogene Nutzungen darauf zurückzuführen sind, dass Verbraucher die ihnen zugesandte Ware getestet und ausprobiert haben, ist ein Anspruch auf Wertersatz ausgeschlossen. Denn die Verbraucher haben in der Praxis keine Möglichkeit, die Ware vor Abschluss des Vertrags in Augenschein zu nehmen. Das Ausprobieren und Testen der gelieferten Ware dient daher dem Zweck der effektiven Wahrnehmung des ihnen von der Fernabsatzrichtlinie eingeräumten Widerrufs-rechts. Die Beweislast dafür, dass eine Nutzung im Einzelfall über die Prüfung der Eigen-schaften und der Funktionsweise der Ware hinausgeht, trägt der Unternehmer





> Weist die Ware deutliche bzw. erhebliche Gebrauchsspuren auf, spricht die allgemeine Lebenserfahrung dafür, dass dies typische Folge einer intensiven Nutzung und nicht lediglich einer Prüfung ist. Erheblich sein kann aber nicht nur die Intensität der Gebrauchsspuren. Neben anderen Indizien kann unter Umständen auch die Gesamtsituation herangezogen werden. Wird etwa ein Kommunionskleid nach dem Weißen Sonntag zurückgesandt, kann gegebenenfalls auch aus den Umständen geschlossen werden, dass es getragen und nicht nur anprobiert wurde, auch wenn das Kleid keine erheblichen Gebrauchsspuren aufweist.





> Die Bewertung des jeweiligen Einzelfalls unterliegt der freien richterlichen Beweiswürdigung.





> Bei der Beurteilung, was im Einzelfall vom Tatbestandsmerkmal der Prüfung der Funktionsweise und der Eigenschaften der Ware umfasst ist, wird man sich in der Praxis daran orientieren können, was ein Verbraucher beim Testen und Ausprobieren der gleichen Ware in einem Ladengeschäft typischerweise hätte tun können. Dem Verbraucher muss da-bei die Möglichkeit eingeräumt werden, die Ware eingehend auf ihre Eigenschaften und ihre Funktionsweise zu untersuchen. Je nach Art der Ware kann hierfür eine Ingebrauchnahme erforderlich sein. Dies kann im Einzelfall dazu führen, dass der Verbraucher für eine Prüfung durch Ingebrauchnahme auch dann keinen Wertersatz leisten muss, wenn die Ware einen nahezu vollständigen Wertverlust erfahren hat – z. B. durch das Befüllen und Probeliegen eines Wasserbetts (vgl. auch Bundesgerichtshof, Urteil vom 3. November 2010, Az.: VIII ZR 337/09).


Fazit:
Ich tendiere dazu, dass das bloße Einschalten eines Monitors Teil der Prüfung der Eigenschaften und Funktionsweise ist und damit nicht zum Wertersatz führt (man denke nur einmal an das Thema Blickwinkelabhängigkeit). Das Widerrufsrecht erlischt in jedem Fall nicht, da es (bis auf wenige, hier nicht einschlägige, Einzelfälle) wenn dann nur durch Zeitablauf erlischt, vorausgesetzt, dass es auch zuvor entstanden ist.


----------



## DaStash (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Online-Handel: Rücksendungen könnten ab 2014 kostenpflichtig werden*

Danke für die ausführliche Erleuterung. 

MfG


----------



## Skysnake (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Online-Handel: Rücksendungen könnten ab 2014 kostenpflichtig werden*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Die Sache mir dem Wertersatz wegen (übermäßiger) Nutzung der Ware bei deren Prüfung ist eine etwas heikle Angelegenheit. Das Fernabsatz*recht* (das Fernabsatzgesetz gibt es nicht mehr) wurde 2011 diesbezüglich geändert. Alles, was davor auf diesen Fall Bezug nimmt ist veraltet und daher nicht geeignet zur rechtlichen Beurteilung des Falls. Die Regelungen stehen nun im §312e I BGB (Achtung, den gab es schon früher mit komplett anderen Regelungsinhalt).
> 
> Wichtig ist dieser Satz:
> 
> ...


 Danke, die Änderung war mir z.B. nicht bekannt, und mein Wissen bezog sich auf davor.

Nur noch eins:


> in der Praxis daran orientieren können, was ein Verbraucher beim Testen  und Ausprobieren der gleichen Ware in einem Ladengeschäft typischerweise  hätte tun können


Das sind halt so Passagen, da bekommste das Kotzen... 0 Rechtssicherheit, weil es eben immer auf eine Einzelfallentscheidung hinausläuft... Und wie gesagt, ich hab noch keinen Laden erlebt, wo ich einen Monitor/Fernseher/Beamer hätte vorher ausprobieren können. Bis heute hat mir jeder Verkäufer freundlich den "Vogel" gezeigt und auf den Pixelfehler-Service verwiesen.

Aber gut, dann kann ich heutzutage eben auch mich, wie in meinen Augen, assig verhalten. Wenn ich schon für andere mit zahlen muss, die eben so etwas ausnutzen, dann kann ich auch selbst meinen Vorteil daraus ziehen... Vielleicht tut sich dann auch mal was zu einer vernünftigen gesetzlichen Regelung.


----------



## DaStash (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Online-Handel: Rücksendungen könnten ab 2014 kostenpflichtig werden*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Danke, die Änderung war mir z.B. nicht bekannt, und mein Wissen bezog sich auf davor.
> 
> Nur noch eins:
> 
> ...


 Sicherlich, weil sie mit dem service zusätzlich Geld verdienen wollen, obwohl du auch so den Anspruch hast. So gesehen eine Abzocke.

MfG


----------



## xxxxxx6 (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Online-Handel: Rücksendungen könnten ab 2014 kostenpflichtig werden*

Wie sagt die FDP doch immer:* Der Markt reguliert sich selbst! *  haha

Bis jetzt konnten auch alle Händler überleben. Die die jetzt meinen sie müssten hier was ändern, sind nur auf  (noch) mehr Geld aus!
Am Ende kauft aber keiner mehr bei ihnen! *Haha! Konkurs dann also mal zur Abwechslung moralisch gerecht!  
*


----------



## sneakeR_ (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Online-Handel: Rücksendungen könnten ab 2014 kostenpflichtig werden*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Das sich die wenigen Assi-Kunden, die bestellen wie die gestörten, obwohl Sie WISSEN! das Sie nicht alles behalten werden, ein bischen zurück halten!
> 
> Ich sags mal so. Geh in ein gewisses Hi-Fi Forum, und mach einen Beratungsthread auf. Da wirst du garantiert so Schlaumeier finden, die dir sagen, du sollst doch einfach beide, alle drei Boxen mal bestellen, und bei dir zu Hause austesten, und dann nur die Behalten, die dir gefällt....
> 
> Klar, im HiFi Bereich ist es ein bischen wie bei der Mode, die Margen sind hoch, aber das ist halt schon heftig... Haste mal Boxen für >5k € dastehen und behälst nur Boxen für >1k... Das ist halt schon heftig. Zumal Boxenversand richtig teuer ist




in sachen hifi oder professionellem studioequipment speziell eben lautsprecher/studiomonitore ist das gang und gebe und wird von versendern wie thomann z.b. auch einkalkuliert und angepriesen. der einzelhandel hat oft nicht die auswahl und hersteller wie z.b. nubert versenden ausschließlich übers netz. deren boxen bekommt man nicht im ladengeschäft.


----------



## killer89 (11. Februar 2013)

sneakeR_ schrieb:


> in sachen hifi oder professionellem studioequipment speziell eben lautsprecher/studiomonitore ist das gang und gebe und wird von versendern wie thomann z.b. auch einkalkuliert und angepriesen. der einzelhandel hat oft nicht die auswahl und hersteller wie z.b. nubert versenden ausschließlich übers netz. deren boxen bekommt man nicht im ladengeschäft.



Und selbst wenn ein Ladengeschäft vielleicht deine Box in deiner Farbe sogar hat, dann ist es nicht selten, dass die im Netz immer noch deutlich günstiger ist, obwohl vielleicht ein kalkuliertes Risiko aufgeschlagen wird. 
Wer sich einmal mit der Preisgestaltung beschäftigt hat oder beschäftigen musste, der weiß, dass z. B. schon ein Kundenrabatt von 3-5% einberechnet wird, mal abgesehen von den Margen zur Deckung der Kosten bzw. zur Gewinnerzielung.

MfG


----------



## xxxxxx6 (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Online-Handel: Rücksendungen könnten ab 2014 kostenpflichtig werden*



killer89 schrieb:


> Und selbst wenn ein Ladengeschäft vielleicht deine Box in deiner Farbe sogar hat, dann ist es nicht selten, dass die im Netz immer noch deutlich günstiger ist, obwohl vielleicht ein kalkuliertes Risiko aufgeschlagen wird.
> Wer sich einmal mit der Preisgestaltung beschäftigt hat oder beschäftigen musste, der weiß, dass z. B. schon ein Kundenrabatt von 3-5% einberechnet wird, mal abgesehen von den Margen zur Deckung der Kosten bzw. zur Gewinnerzielung.
> 
> MfG


 
Genau so ist es. Solche Geschichten, zielen immer auf *"die kleinen Menschen"* ab, die jetzt nicht unbedingt was vom kaufmännischen verstehen, mit *"Es kann doch nicht sein, dass...xy"* Gefühlen. Es wird suggeriert das es "uns allen" besser ging, wenn nur ein paar "ihren Gürtel enger schnallen" würden. Das ist im Grunde Propaganda reinster Schule. Manche sagen ja, dass man Bildung sein 30 Jahren absichtlich verkommen lässt, um es mit so einer billigen Art von Beeinflussung und Meinungsbildung einfacher zu haben... denn eines ist klar: Die Art und Weise wie hier angesprochen wird, ist eindeutlich auf eine (intellektuelle) Unterschicht zugeschnitten! Nach dem Motto: "Die Massen sind dumm - also sprechen wir sie auch in der Sprache der Dummen an."  
Übrigens schön zu studieren, an dem Gewäsch der Einheitsparteien (CDUSPDFDPGrüne) auf welchem *Niveau* die eigentlich einem in den Nachrichten, Interviews oder Talkrunden versuchen anzusprechen...  das ist kein hohes! Das sind die niedersten Instinkte!

Das Problem ist aber hierbei das die (fachliche) Wahrheit, wie hier die kaufmännische Wahrheit, IMMER ein gewisses Niveau und fremdworthaltige Fachsprache hat, zumindest wenn man versucht es zu erklären. Jetzt hat aber der deutsche Michel ganz oft die ungute Eigenschaft; alles was er (wörtlich) nicht verstehst als Dumm abzutun und geradezu als Feildbild markt! Für ihn stimmt nämlich damit der "Stallgeruch" nicht mehr und er fühlt sich nicht nur nicht angesprochen, sondern sogar bedroht! 
Das ist es das was es Bürgerinitiativen, Fachleuten oder ja sogar auch manchmal den Linken es so schwer macht bei komplexen Themen Mitstreiter oder gar nur Gehör zufinden, obwohl sie ja meist genau für die "kleinen Leute" sich einsetzen! Der Michel möchte aber weder "kleiner Mann" sein, noch zu den "Gscheiten dort oben" gehören. Typische Sätze sind woran man das erkennt: "Jetzt sollen die S21/BerlinerFlughafen/XY doch endlich baun, jetzt muss doch auch mal Schluss sein mit dem ewigen Streiten!"

Die typischen Führer unseres Landes haben, dass alles kapiert und setzten sich medienwirksam ins Bierzelt und sprechen die Sprache des kleinen Mannes, obwohl sie nicht ide ihre ist. *Der Wolf im Schafspelz* - wenn man so will.


----------



## Supeq (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Online-Handel: Rücksendungen könnten ab 2014 kostenpflichtig werden*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Du hast KEINE GARANTIE auf keine Pixelfehler! Und wenn du das Gerät in Betrieb nimmst, anders kannst du es ja nicht erkennen, hast du eben keine REcht mehr auf den Widerruf aus dem Fernabsatzgesetz....



Das Recht auf Widerruf hat man IMMER, theoretisch sogar dann wenn man die Ware in den Rhein schmeißt^^ Der Händler hat natürlich auch ein Recht und zwar auf Wertausgleich, aber das sind jeweils 2 paar Schuhe


----------



## GoldenMic (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Online-Handel: Rücksendungen könnten ab 2014 kostenpflichtig werden*

Na dann ein Hoch auf Amazon.
Auch wenns irgendwo mit auf die Preise aufgeschlagen wird.


----------



## Dennisth (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Online-Handel: Rücksendungen könnten ab 2014 kostenpflichtig werden*

Sorry aber was Hardware angeht gibt es meiner Meinung nach nur eine vernünftige Möglichkeit: 
- Ansehen -> ja
- auspacken -> ja
- testen mit weniger als 1 Stunde Nutzung -> ja
- testen mit mehr als 1 Stunde Nutzung oder Beschädigung egal welcher Art (nicht permanent sprich z. B. Staub) -> 50 % Werterstattung. 
- OC -> gerne aber 0 € Erstattung. Sprich Ware zurück und KEIN Geld zurück. Da kann auch gerne ein Chip in die Hardware gebaut werden zum Überprüfen.

Ich habe bisher genau einmal von dem Wiederruf gebrauch gemacht und das, weil die Grafikkarte nicht mit meinem Mainboard kompatibel war. Dies hat mir der Hersteller selbst bestätigt. 

Das Verhalten ala "Bestell einfach mal und sende zurück..." ist einfach nur mies (auf Hardware bezogen) und ich finde es schade, dass es in Deutschland verboten ist eine "schwarze Liste" zu erstellen wo solche "Kunden" draufstehen um diese mit anderen Firmen zu teilen.  Wäre sehr toll, wenn so eine "Person" bestellen will und diese Bestellung einfach zurückgewiesen wird oder ein Aufschlag von 20% gemacht wird.


----------



## DaStash (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Online-Handel: Rücksendungen könnten ab 2014 kostenpflichtig werden*



Dennisth schrieb:


> Das Verhalten ala "Bestell einfach mal und sende zurück..." ist einfach nur mies (auf Hardware bezogen)



Ich glaube das es nur auf einen Bruchteil der Online Käufer zutrifft, von daher finde ich nicht das man es so darstellen sollte, als wenn es gängige Praxis ist. 

MfG


----------



## Dennisth (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Online-Handel: Rücksendungen könnten ab 2014 kostenpflichtig werden*



DaStash schrieb:


> Ich glaube das es nur auf einen Bruchteil der Online Käufer zutrifft, von daher finde ich nicht das man es so darstellen sollte, als wenn es gängige Praxis ist.
> 
> MfG


 
Klar trifft das nur einen Bruchteil zu, aber die Händler kalkulieren das ja mit ein und das bedeutet für uns, dass die Sachen teurer werden.


----------



## DaStash (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Online-Handel: Rücksendungen könnten ab 2014 kostenpflichtig werden*

Ich glaube nicht das es so einen riesen Unterschied macht. So lange Online Produkte immer noch deutlich günstiger als EInzelhandelsprodukte sind, ist doch alles paletti. 

MfG


----------



## Seeefe (18. Februar 2013)

Dennisth schrieb:


> Klar trifft das nur einen Bruchteil zu, aber die Händler kalkulieren das ja mit ein und das bedeutet für uns, dass die Sachen teurer werden.



ja aber das sind ja beträge die nicht  erwähnenswert sind


----------

